# She-Hulk: Attorney at Law (Disney+) **spoilers**



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought the premiere episode was very promising, entertaining and fun. I wish they had dropped a couple of them for the first week.

I chuckled when the paralegal reminded her to take her shoes off before hulking out.

And thank the gods of Asgard it doesn't look there's going to be four or five hours of learning to use her powers origin story.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I loved it. 
Tatiana Maslany is perfect.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I enjoyed it. Entertaining and paced well. The after credits scene was funny. I too liked they got the learning to transform and use her powers out of the way in the first episode and not spent the whole season on that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

It was everything I hoped it would be, just a fun, fun show. And I absolutely love Tatiana Maslany, she knocks it out of the park every time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> Tatiana Maslany is perfect.


Well, we already knew that...


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

So Bruce and Jen are mutants like Kamala Khan? Right ...

I was amused that she took off her shoes but not her jacket.

The Steve Rogers bit was funny, but is that really a question anyone has ever asked?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> I was amused that she took off her shoes but not her jacket.


Especially after she lamented about how much she liked that outfit.


Shakhari said:


> The Steve Rogers bit was funny, but is that really a question anyone has ever asked?


I'm sure the show is winking at a debate that's been raging in the comic book fandom for decades.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

This was much better than I anticipated, hope it continues to surprise me.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Really really liked it. And liked that basically the origin and training is out of the way, and we can get to the meat of the show.

Also I liked that we basically got the most sustained Hulk/Banner we've ever seen (Ruffalo version).

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Also I liked that we basically got the most sustained Hulk/Banner we've ever seen (Ruffalo version).


You mean aside from the Planet Hulk movie (a.k.a. Thor: Ragnarok)?


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, we already knew that...


Yep. Orphan Black! Loved her in it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You mean aside from the Planet Hulk movie (a.k.a. Thor: Ragnarok)?


Was he ever the "Smart Hulk" where he's big and green but has Banner's personality during that movie? I thought that didn't happen until Endgame.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was he ever the "Smart Hulk" where he's big and green but has Banner's personality during that movie? I thought that didn't happen until Endgame.


Well, he didn't say "Smart Hulk"...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think the correct name is Professor Hulk


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Professor Hulk | Hulk Wiki | Fandom


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, he didn't say "Smart Hulk"...


I assumed he was talking about the Hulk/Banner hybrid. If that's not what he was talking about, he can correct me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I assumed he was talking about the Hulk/Banner hybrid. If that's not what he was talking about, he can correct me.


The only Hulk that has ever appeared in the MCU is the Hulk/Banner hybrid. (The nature of the hybrid has changed over time. Smart Hulk is one of those variations. The most common has been a childish id rage monster, but it's still Banner at the core of it...i.e., Banner's childish id rage causing the monster.)

In the comics world, there's also the Thunderbolt Ross/Hulk hybrid, the Betty Ross/Hulk hybrid, the Rick Jones/Hulk hybrid, the Amadeus Cho/Hulk hybrid, and of course the Jennifer Walters/Hulk hybrid. Among others.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Also the "Big Bad" shows up first episode too.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> This was much better than I anticipated, hope it continues to surprise me.


Wow. We must have watched different episodes because I thought it was terrible.

Let's start with the writing. What's with the talking to the camera? And so seldomly. Either it's a thing or it isn't. It seemed very strange...
...but not as strange as that scene in the women's room. What---that group of women just happily gave away one of their coats and an extra pair of shoes (in Jennifer's size, no less) that they happened to be carrying with them? And talking about clothes, Jennifer is tiny and She-Hulk is huge---something like 4 times her mass. I can hand-wave away the whole conservation-of-mass thing, but how is it that after the Hulking out and then humanizing again in the final scene, Jennifer's jacket and shirt were mostly intact? They should have been shredded into tiny pieces. They certainly weren't made of spandex. Same with the T-shirt Jennifer was wearing when she fought with Banner. It didn't even look skin-tight on the huge She-Hulk.

And on the subject of transformation, in the scene in the lab, She-Hulk was wondering how she was going to turn human again. Then in the very next scene (yoga), she's human again. The following scene is Banner waking her up in bed and her turning back into She-Hulk, and Banner made a comment about how yes, she does become human as she slept. Seems like very poor writing or editing. Oh, and the implication was that she went to bed as She-Hulk...but when she Hulked out from waking up and gained size and mass, she broke the bed. How then could she have laid down on it as She-Hulk?

Only, and now to the acting. I thought Maslany as Jennifer was OK, but she seemed very inconsistent in the scenes as She-Hulk. Maybe it's trying to emote through the makeup/effects, but again, in that scene in the lab (especially the end), she didn't seem very believable.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Shulkie’s breaking of the 4th wall goes back decades. I don’t think they wanted to overuse it, but it is generally a part of the character. 

Also, I have no experience with women’s bathrooms, but the writer thought it was important. 









She-Hulk Writer Jessica Gao on Importance of That Bar Bathroom Scene


She-Hulk: Attorney at Law's best scene had nothing to do with "law" or "hulk." Writer Jessica Gao on why the bar bathroom scene matters.



bleedingcool.com


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Also, I have no experience with women’s bathrooms, but the writer thought it was important.


I certainly had no problem with the women being willing to help (though they all seemed to instantly think it was a man responsible for her disheveled appearance instead of the obvious choice of an alien spaceship). Just that they gave away one of their coats and that they had a spare pair of shoes.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Wow. We must have watched different episodes because I thought it was terrible.
> 
> Let's start with the writing. What's with the talking to the camera? And so seldomly. Either it's a thing or it isn't. It seemed very strange...
> ...but not as strange as that scene in the women's room. What---that group of women just happily gave away one of their coats and an extra pair of shoes (in Jennifer's size, no less) that they happened to be carrying with them? And talking about clothes, Jennifer is tiny and She-Hulk is huge---something like 4 times her mass. I can hand-wave away the whole conservation-of-mass thing, but how is it that after the Hulking out and then humanizing again in the final scene, Jennifer's jacket and shirt were mostly intact? They should have been shredded into tiny pieces. They certainly weren't made of spandex. Same with the T-shirt Jennifer was wearing when she fought with Banner. It didn't even look skin-tight on the huge She-Hulk.
> ...


Well to be fair , my expectation was pretty low haha


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Shakhari said:


> So Bruce and Jen are mutants like Kamala Khan? Right ...


No. Their powers were from gamma rays / gamma blood.

Kamala‘s powers are … well, we’re not 100% sure but from the amulets but her mutant (re: definitely not Inhuman) genes gave her a predisposed gift at get those powers.

I HIGHLY DOUBT Marvel would retcon the Hulk to a mutant or say Jen was since they specifically explained it by Bruce’s blood.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> No. Their powers were from gamma rays / gamma blood.
> 
> Kamala‘s powers are … well, we’re not 100% sure but from the amulets but her mutant (re: definitely not Inhuman) genes gave her a predisposed gift at get those powers.
> 
> I HIGHLY DOUBT Marvel would retcon the Hulk to a mutant or say Jen was since they specifically explained it by Bruce’s blood.


They mentioned in this episode that it was a combination of gamma radiation and something about their genetics that produces the Hulk effect.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> They mentioned in this episode that it was a combination of gamma radiation and something about their genetics that produces the Hulk effect.


Yes, as the reason neither of them died from what should have been a lethal amount of gamma radiation poisoning.

The same thing happened in Ms. Marvel when Bruno explained that he had found that Kamala had a genetic mutation which allowed the bracelet to work for her.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My only (small) problem while watching that ladies room scene was that the building was built so Jen was able to go from straight off the street to the bathroom area without being seen by anybody. That's a serious security issue for a bar.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I certainly had no problem with the women being willing to help (though they all seemed to instantly think it was a man responsible for her disheveled appearance instead of the obvious choice of an alien spaceship). Just that they gave away one of their coats and that they had a spare pair of shoes.


The article linked to properly points out why the scene is important, and why they fought to keep it, women bonding over a shared issue in the restroom is a thing and it's an important thing. Unless you're joking, I have no idea why one would assume she was disheveled due to aliens over a man, I think the odds are high that men are the usual guilty party there.



cheesesteak said:


> My only (small) problem while watching that ladies room scene was that the building was built so Jen was able to go from straight off the street to the bathroom area without being seen by anybody. That's a serious security issue for a bar.


 I've clearly been in different kinds of bars in my life, that setup is very common, especially in non-urban locations.

I'd say that they set their viewpoint pretty clearly with:


> When Ruffalo’s Bruce Banner explains that his Hulk triggers are anger and fear, Jennifer shrugs and says, “That’s, like, the baseline of any woman existing.”


This show is most definitely being told from Jen's point of view.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I've clearly been in different kinds of bars in my life, that setup is very common, especially in non-urban locations.


I'd say the only thing that's unusual is the rear door being propped open. A bit weird for an establishment with a bouncer...kinda defeats the purpose...but of course necessary from a plot perspective!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Shulkie’s breaking of the 4th wall goes back decades. I don’t think they wanted to overuse it, but it is generally a part of the character.
> 
> Also, I have no experience with women’s bathrooms, but the writer thought it was important.
> 
> ...


My wife watched this scene and said "That kind of stuff doesnt go on in the women's bathroom" and I said "Maybe at the club?" and she laughed and said "Ive been to plenty of clubs, never seen anything like that. Who acts like that?"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> My wife watched this scene and said "That kind of stuff doesnt go on in the women's bathroom" and I said "Maybe at the club?" and she laughed and said "Ive been to plenty of clubs, never seen anything like that. Who acts like that?"


It's clearly a YMMV scenario, but I've seen it happen many times, when a woman is in the rest room and crying, I've always seen plenty of people coming up and making sure she's ok and if she needs anything, and I've seen a scene very much like the one shown more than a few times in my life.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought it was great. I love the lighter, funnier side of Marvel and this had it. I'm interested in seeing where this show goes because it feels like the first episode is just gonna be different because they needed to set up how she became a hulk and got back into her job. Now let's see how her job actually goes.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The way I saw the bar scene was that it's Ladies Night, so the skeevy guys all show up to pick up on them. The women know this and stick together so they can have a good time without it being ruined by these guys, hence the guys all stumbling out of the bar complaining that Ladies Night was "a bust". They see Jennifer alone and think wow here's their chance.

Also remember too, this isn't the city, this is backwoods hick territory. Jennifer & Bruce were on a road trip and clearly in a forested area, like far Northern California or Pacific Northwest kind of stuff where there's a single bar for 50 miles in any direction that people gravitate to.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the show is winking at a debate that's been raging in the comic book fandom for decades.


I've certainly mused about Cap's poor luck romantically, at least in the MCU timeline.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I haven't watched yet, but I'm glad to see the positive reactions here. When I watched the trailer I was not excited.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I haven't watched yet, but I'm glad to see the positive reactions here. When I watched the trailer I was not excited.


I still have qualms about the quality of the CGI, but in practice the story somewhat makes up for it.

I also realized that one of the things that was bugging me might explainable in-universe: IMHO, her hulk-form doesn't really follow her human form as closely as Bruce's "Smart Hulk" does; her hair is straight vs. wavy, just as one small example.

I thought it was a failure to really capture the actress' look in CGI, and/or a crass attempt to make her Hulk form more conventionally attractive. But maybe it's because that's what the character subconsciously _wants_ to look like? Banner's Hulk persona seems to be a tantrum-throwing little boy, so he wouldn't care about making himself more attractive or presentable, but maybe her Hulk does?

Perhaps her alter-ego is more of an idealized form of her adult self (or what her childhood/adolescent self imagined for her adult self). She can't help being large and green, but beyond that, everything else might be governed by her mental self-image.

That could also help explain the other thing that bothers me about her CGI; the skin is _too_ smooth, to the point that it looks a bit fake to my eye. But again, maybe that's just adolescent-girl vanity playing out in her idealized form?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I mean considering this is a TV show, for me it's really hard to complain about the CGI. 

It gets a pass for me, especially if they are doing this much CGI in every episode.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm not sold on the CGI either but the story is most important to me. I think green makeup probably would have been much worse, so I'm cool with it. If the show does well they can work on the CGI.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> My wife watched this scene and said "That kind of stuff doesnt go on in the women's bathroom" and I said "Maybe at the club?" and she laughed and said "Ive been to plenty of clubs, never seen anything like that. Who acts like that?"


Maybe she was just saying that if SHE found someone disheveled and bleeding in the women's room, she personally would just ignore them rather than try to help out?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> It's clearly a YMMV scenario, but I've seen it happen many times, when a woman is in the rest room and crying, I've always seen plenty of people coming up and making sure she's ok and if she needs anything, and I've seen a scene very much like the one shown more than a few times in my life.


But having an extra pair of shoes and giving them away to a stranger? That seemed a little over the top. I guess I could see if someone carried a small pair of flats to change into after a night in high heels, but the shoes they gave her were shiny silver heels. So either one of the ladies left the bathroom barefoot, or went back out into the club in flats/slippers/sandals.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

And of course they just happened to be Jennifer's size...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> Perhaps her alter-ego is more of an idealized form of her adult self (or what her childhood/adolescent self imagined for her adult self). She can't help being large and green, but beyond that, everything else might be governed by her mental self-image.


I don’t think you necessarily mean “alter-ego” but in regards to the literal meaning of that term, they explicitly went out of their way to say (at least so far) that she doesn’t have an alter ego. She has a single (her original) personality and just has the ability to physically change her body.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> And of course they just happened to be Jennifer's size...


If Al Bundy on Married With Children is to be believed, every woman claims she wears a size 7.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But having an extra pair of shoes and giving them away to a stranger? That seemed a little over the top. I guess I could see if someone carried a small pair of flats to change into after a night in high heels, but the shoes they gave her were shiny silver heels. So either one of the ladies left the bathroom barefoot, or went back out into the club in flats/slippers/sandals.





Amnesia said:


> And of course they just happened to be Jennifer's size...


But a woman that turns into a hulk from a smattering of gamma ray infected blood is ok? 
There's a little bit of fiction involved in this show (just a little!) and it's not a documentary.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> But a woman that turns into a hulk from a smattering of gamma ray infected blood is ok?


That's actually my only problem with the entire setup, how little blood it took. I would have assumed a transfusion or something would be required.

Other than that, everything else was perfectly believable.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

zordude said:


> I don’t think you necessarily mean “alter-ego” but in regards to the literal meaning of that term, they explicitly went out of their way to say (at least so far) that she doesn’t have an alter ego. She has a single (her original) personality and just has the ability to physically change her body.


Well either that or she's "integrated" without having to work at it. Kinda splitting hairs, but I interpreted it more as her "id" is more mature, and as she said she already has more practice reigning it in, so her other "side" is on the same page enough to function as a single unit. Whereas Bruce was apparently ignorant or in denial of his angry "id", and so it wound up as a fully dissociated identity at first.

ETA: I should also mention that I'm an advocate of the "many minds" model of cognition, so in my mind(s), _everyone_ has different "sides" that come out in different situations, and almost all of them involve cooperation among multiple brain "modules". So I'm not necessarily proposing anything radical when I talk about her "Hulk side".


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

A spaceship? Really?


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Gunnyman said:


> I loved it.
> Tatiana Maslany is perfect.


We really liked her on Orphan Black.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

cheesesteak said:


> ...
> 
> I chuckled when the paralegal reminded her to take her shoes off before hulking out.
> 
> ...


Maybe the shoes are more expensive, and she may have a few sets of that jacket. 😀


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> And of course they just happened to be Jennifer's size...


In TV everyone wears the same size shoes.

Unless, the plot requires otherwise...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Flop said:


> In TV everyone wears the same size shoes.
> 
> Unless, the plot requires otherwise...


Weren't they sandals..?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I found this kind of dispiriting. You can sense the core of the show it wants to be in Jennifer’s comments about anger and fear being the baseline of any woman’s daily existence, and how that makes her perfectly suited to cope with being a Hulk. And a legal comedy would be an interesting setting. But the original pilot was blown up because apparently Marvel didn’t have the confidence people would stay with it, so they threw in the stuff with Ruffalo, a Hulk-on-Hulk fight (because that’s what people really want, right?), some mooning about Tony Stark (don’t worry, we’re still the Marvel you remember), and the rest. I also saw that the courtroom stuff was repurposed from the finale footage so there’d be some villain action in the premiere. Basically the whole thing was a bunch of stitched-together content. Maybe the rest will be better, but for the premiere, Marvel sold out the show and the audience. I think they’ve got some problems.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Finally got to watch this - my wife had watched it earlier. I can see the potential, but the first episode was a bit too predictable. I'm hoping that, now that the origin story is out of the way, it will move forward. My wife griped that, even though Bruce as Hulk is large all around, when Jen transforms, she is tall but thin, with a much bigger bustline.(I think this has been mentioned upthread as well.) I was also puzzled that, shortly after Bruce explains that they can't get drunk, they do.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I didn't think the show would be for me, but I really liked it. The actress did a great job and I thought she was fun to watch. And the origin story is done, quick and fast. 

The 4th wall break was fun too. The ladies room scene was great. And a nit pick was the small amount of blood it took to change her to She-Hulk. But don't care because the show was fun. 

I await episode 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stevel said:


> I was also puzzled that, shortly after Bruce explains that they can't get drunk, they do.


He does...she was faking.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He does...she was faking.


Yes, I saw that. So what did Bruce mean when he said they could drink copious amounts of alcohol and not get drunk? For that matter, why does Bruce have a fancy bar at all?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

stevel said:


> when Jen transforms, she is tall but thin, with a much bigger bustline.(I think this has been mentioned upthread as well.)


I mentioned how she doesn't burst out of her shirts even though She-Hulk's torso is at least four times the volume of Jennifer's. (Also, why does the script have Bruce talk about how important spandex is and then completely ignore the fact that Jen's cotton shirts survive the transformation? Is spandex important or not? If not, then why even bring it up?)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

stevel said:


> My wife griped that, even though Bruce as Hulk is large all around, when Jen transforms, she is tall but thin, with a much bigger bustline.(I think this has been mentioned upthread as well.)


This is consistent with her appearance in the comics.


Speaking of the comics... After Jen walks into the bar, before she goes into the bathroom, she passes a poster for Ladies Night on the wall that has a QR code on it. If you pause it and scan the QR code, it takes you to a page where you can read the first two issues of the original She Hulk comic from 1980.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stevel said:


> Yes, I saw that. So what did Bruce mean when he said they could drink copious amounts of alcohol and not get drunk? For that matter, why does Bruce have a fancy bar at all?


I suspect it means that Bruce had always been fine with the amount he drank because he never had anyone that could keep up with him. But Jen seemed to be able to do everything better than him, and this was no exception. So she found his limit, yet was still under her own.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I found Bruce's situation to be pretty sad. He's alone at a secret base with a nice personal bar, but with no friends to drink with, thinking about Cap and Tony. It seemed like he was kinda excited to help his cousin as she went through the hulk changes, and everything just came easy to her, she didn't want his help, and she ditched him at first possibility as well. Seems a little parallel to what Wanda is going through, though her story turned out differently.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

stevel said:


> Yes, I saw that. So what did Bruce mean when he said they could drink copious amounts of alcohol and not get drunk? For that matter, why does Bruce have a fancy bar at all?


I'm trying to remember which superhero that couldn't get drunk because of an accelerated metabolism it was, but one of them had a sciency friend that made an alcohol that was able to get them tipsy..

It may have been the CW's Flash, but I can see Bruce coming up with one


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm trying to remember which superhero that couldn't get drunk because of an accelerated metabolism it was, but one of them had a sciency friend that made an alcohol that was able to get them tipsy..
> 
> It may have been the CW's Flash, but I can see Bruce coming up with one


They definitely used that gag on TheCW version of The Flash. As I recall, Captain America also can't get drunk because of his metabolism, at least according to the first Captain America movie I think. I'm sure someone who's read all the comics will correct me with 19 references from 40 years of comics where Cap got drunk though.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Something with extreme healing like Deadpool or Wolverine?

-smak-


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> I mentioned how she doesn't burst out of her shirts even though She-Hulk's torso is at least four times the volume of Jennifer's. (Also, why does the script have Bruce talk about how important spandex is and then completely ignore the fact that Jen's cotton shirts survive the transformation? Is spandex important or not? If not, then why even bring it up?)


Same reason Bruce used the air-horn.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> I'm trying to remember which superhero that couldn't get drunk because of an accelerated metabolism it was, but one of them had a sciency friend that made an alcohol that was able to get them tipsy..
> 
> It may have been the CW's Flash, but I can see Bruce coming up with one


It was indeed The Flash.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I found Bruce's situation to be pretty sad. He's alone at a secret base with a nice personal bar, but with no friends to drink with, thinking about Cap and Tony. It seemed like he was kinda excited to help his cousin as she went through the hulk changes, and everything just came easy to her, she didn't want his help, and she ditched him at first possibility as well. Seems a little parallel to what Wanda is going through, though her story turned out differently.


I agree. You could tell he was excited to finally have someone to share (and understand) what he went through and actually relate to. I guess his exuberance was mistaken as mansplaining. Sometimes people (esp introverts) are excited to share what they know to a captive audience.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Are new episodes dropped on Thursdays for this show? Got on this morning to watch episode 2 and nothing. I see it appears the first episode premiered August 18th, which was last Thursday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Are new episodes dropped on Thursdays for this show? Got on this morning to watch episode 2 and nothing. I see it appears the first episode premiered August 18th, which was last Thursday.


Yes, it's Thursdays.

I think I heard that Marvel is going to be releasing all their stuff on Thursdays..?


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

So maybe it drops Thursday at 12:01 AM?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

markbox said:


> So maybe it drops Thursday at 12:01 AM?


I believe it's 12AM Pacific, 3AM Eastern. So, 6 hours from right now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Blink and you miss it. Two interesting stories. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562718888655069186


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Kinda meh on the second ep.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda meh on the second ep.


I agree.

Some critics have seen the first four episodes already. I've heard some say the show gets better as it goes. I liked the first episode, and I would not say the second one was moving in a positive direction.

Also guessing we're not going to see, or even hear from, Bruce anymore this season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Also guessing we're not going to see, or even hear from, Bruce anymore this season.


I expected that one, for several reasons. It's not their show, if they were making a Hulk show it would be a Hulk show. Sort of like how in Highlander the Series, Connor Macleod is there for the bulk of the first episode to shove Duncan at us. Or Star Trek TNG with McCoy to say HEY! SEE? WE'RE STAR TREK!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dang, Mark Linn-Baker got old!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I may or may not check out the second episode. The only real reason I remain a bit curious about the show is to see what they do with



Spoiler



Daredevil.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It was okay. I'm hoping this is just a setup on how this job sucks and eventually we'll see how she'll turn it around.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I continue to like it. I'm not expecting over-the-top adventure from the series, just an character story, and I think that's working out just fine.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> I continue to like it. I'm not expecting over-the-top adventure from the series, just an character story, and I think that's working out just fine.


Yep, I had no problem with the 2nd episode- thought it was good


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, heck. I'm just now getting hit with a clue-by-four... this is a tie-in to the Edward Norton "Incredible Hulk" movie. The one MCU movie I haven't seen yet. For some reason, I just assumed that the MCU would quietly forget about that movie, so I never bothered to go back and watch it. Guess I should find time to do so now, huh?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Well, heck. I'm just now getting hit with a clue-by-four... this is a tie-in to the Edward Norton "Incredible Hulk" movie.


Aside from the direct inclusion of Abomination, the show winked at it when Jen called Bruce about taking the case and he said, “Heck, I’m an entirely different person now.”


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Aside from the direct inclusion of Abomination, the show winked at it when Jen called Bruce about taking the case and he said, “Heck, I’m an entirely different person now.”


Doh! Well, that's obvious now that you mention it. (I didn't catch it when he said it, I just assumed it was a old hulk vs smart hulk reference).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Aside from the direct inclusion of Abomination, the show winked at it when Jen called Bruce about taking the case and he said, “Heck, I’m an entirely different person now.”


Yeah, I got that reference, which is how I started to figure out that all this stuff that they were talking about, with Emil Blonsky attacking the Hulk, was all the events of the movie that I hadn't seen. Until the penny dropped, I was just thinking that they were describing events that we weren't supposed to be familiar with, some unseen Hulk story that occurred at some point off-screen.

(And of course, since I hadn't seen The Incredible Hulk, the inclusion of the Abomination in the "fight club" scene in Shang-Chi sailed right over my head.)


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

I had to remind my wife of the scene in Shang-Chi, which was conveniently just a few clicks away right there on Disney Plus. And we watched the Hulk movie within the last six months, but the "completely different person" bit didn't hit me until it was pointed out here a few posts ago.

For some reason, I thought the episodes were going to be longer. I was expecting a 40 or so minute "drama" length episode but it seemed more like a 22 or so minute "sitcom" length episode. Disney+ says the first episode was 38 minutes, and the second was 31 minutes but they have several minutes of foreign language credits at the end. Not complaining - just need to adjust my expectations.

For comparison, Ms. Marvel episodes are listed from 41 to 50 minutes, and Moon Knight episodes are 45 to 54 minutes - with the several minutes of credits, those are closer to hour-long drama length than half hour sitcom length. WandaVision started with 30-some minute episodes when they were doing their sitcom stuff, and then 40-50 minute episodes later on. Not sure why my expectations were incorrect for She-Hulk, but I hadn't noticed before how thoroughly I've been trained to expect sitcoms to be shorter and dramas to be longer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Another clue is the number of episodes...Feige has said the total length of each show will be about the same, meaning that since She-Hulk has more episodes (9 rather than 6), the episodes will be shorter.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My wife’s major gripe is that the Marvel Studios intro and end credits go on far too long for such a short episode. Disney+ doesn’t offer “Skip intro” either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stevel said:


> My wife’s major gripe is that the Marvel Studios intro and end credits go on far too long for such a short episode. Disney+ doesn’t offer “Skip intro” either.


It's not even an intro. It's just the Marvel Studio logo!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have zero memory of the Hulk movie with Abomination. Other than that, I liked the second episode. It was more table setting for future episodes.

I hate mid-credits scenes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Blink and you miss it. Two interesting stories.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562718888655069186


I blinked. When does it occur?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not even an intro. It's just the Marvel Studio logo!


And the recap. But she objects to the Marvel Studio logo animation as well (it's 30 seconds or so.) I don't mind these, especially when the credits section has unique artwork.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

stevel said:


> My wife’s major gripe is that the Marvel Studios intro and end credits go on far too long for such a short episode. Disney+ doesn’t offer “Skip intro” either.


It's almost as if they designed it to be a traditional 30 minute sitcom (with commercials, so 22 minutes of content).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Titania has her own verified Twitter account. Here she is defacing She Hulk ads.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562518923139878912


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

OK, I'll admit it. 1-877-SHE-HULK is fun.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did anyone else notice when the snooty boss bought her a drink it was Pappy Van Winkle? That stuff goes for over $300 a shot.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Did anyone else notice when the snooty boss bought her a drink it was Pappy Van Winkle? That stuff goes for over $300 a shot.


I only know that reference because I just watched Justified again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Well, heck. I'm just now getting hit with a clue-by-four... this is a tie-in to the Edward Norton "Incredible Hulk" movie. The one MCU movie I haven't seen yet. For some reason, I just assumed that the MCU would quietly forget about that movie, so I never bothered to go back and watch it. Guess I should find time to do so now, huh?


Thanks for pointing that out. I was coming here to ask if I should know who Abomination is and whether the story about destroying Harlem was something we've seen in the MCU. Guess maybe I'll have to watch that movie sometime.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Titania has her own verified Twitter account. Here she is defacing She Hulk ads.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562518923139878912


The interesting thing about her twitter account is that it says joined May 2021...

-smak-


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

stevel said:


> My wife’s major gripe is that the Marvel Studios intro and end credits go on far too long for such a short episode. Disney+ doesn’t offer “Skip intro” either.


They should do what they do in the “I am Groot” shorts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> The interesting thing about her twitter account is that it says joined May 2021...


Well, the show was announced well before that...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stevel said:


> My wife’s major gripe is that the Marvel Studios intro and end credits go on far too long for such a short episode. Disney+ doesn’t offer “Skip intro” either.


she'll like "I Am Groot".


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

The Logan and Eternals call outs were fun


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I blinked. When does it occur?


About six minutes in:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Also, her Lock Screen is Captain America's ass.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm enjoying this, but there's one thing that occasionally takes me out of the show. They can't seem to keep She-Hulk's size consistent. Sometimes she's huge and they'll cut to a different angle and she'll be smaller or it's the opposite. I know it's a minor nit. Other than that, it's a fun show.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I did find it a bit weird that when Holloway met Jen at the bar, asked her to "be Jen", once she reverted to normal form, she also instantly acted drunk.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

stevel said:


> I did find it a bit weird that when Holloway met Jen at the bar, asked her to "be Jen", once she reverted to normal form, she also instantly acted drunk.


Made sense to me, She-hulk metabolism vs. Jen's


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

stevel said:


> I did find it a bit weird that when Holloway met Jen at the bar, asked her to "be Jen", once she reverted to normal form, she also instantly acted drunk.





Bruce24 said:


> Made sense to me, She-hulk metabolism vs. Jen's


Yes! She even said so. Here she is getting back up off the floor as her boss watches. This has been a running joke since Bruce first mentioned it in the first episode. (This isn't Holloway, though. It's her previous boss, right before he fires her.)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm enjoying this, but there's one thing that occasionally takes me out of the show. They can't seem to keep She-Hulk's size consistent. Sometimes she's huge and they'll cut to a different angle and she'll be smaller or it's the opposite. I know it's a minor nit. Other than that, it's a fun show.


I noticed this too, I think that in some of the close up shots especially she is wearing makeup and then other shots she’s obviously totally CGI.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm finally caught up on this show. Overall I give a 7 out of 10. I'm not sold on the CGI yet, it seems too variable. Banner's Hulk was fine and liked how they handled the Ed Norton version of Banner being in the MCU. No reason not to hang a lampshade on it. I don't think I've ever read a She-Hulk comic, so I'm not super invested in the character. I'm in it mainly for the ever talented Tatiana Maslany & Tim Roth. 

I never saw Shang-Chi so I had no idea that the Abomination was in that. So excuse me if I'm a bit confused about the timeline. Did Blonsky escape the prison after he spoke with Jen or did that happen before? 

I'll keep watching it for now...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Craigbob said:


> I never saw Shang-Chi so I had no idea that the Abomination was in that. So excuse me if I'm a bit confused about the timeline. Did Blonsky escape the prison after he spoke with Jen or did that happen before?


Apparently Sorcerer Supreme Wong magically transported the Abomination to Macau so he could fight him in a cage match, then returned him to prison afterwards. It's possible the prison guards were not aware of this. During that scene, I got the impression this wasn't the first time and that outside of the matches the two of them were friendly.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Apparently Sorcerer Supreme Wong magically transported the Abomination to Macau so he could fight him in a cage match, then returned him to prison afterwards. It's possible the prison guards were not aware of this. During that scene, I got the impression this wasn't the first time and that outside of the matches the two of them were friendly.


Thank you for the clarification. the MCU is becoming as intertwined as the comics were (back in the 70s when I read comics and suspect it's still the same) if you don't ingest all of the stories you get lost. Star Wars is going the same route. <SIGH>


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

HOW can you spoil something that's s#it to begin with⁉


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Craigbob said:


> Thank you for the clarification. the MCU is becoming as intertwined as the comics were (back in the 70s when I read comics and suspect it's still the same) if you don't ingest all of the stories you get lost. Star Wars is going the same route. <SIGH>


becoming??

lol..


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> becoming??
> 
> lol..


For the longest time it was relegated to the movies. What was on TV didn't impact themovies, and the TV shows could choose what to use from the movies to further the plot. 

I haven't seen Hawkeye past the 1st episode but I know Kingpin was in it. Now we have so much stuff that I think I'll just give up. Who has that much time to watch all of this?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Who has that much time to watch all of this?


Me.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Craigbob said:


> Who has that much time to watch all of this?


Watching as they are released it's not hard at all to keep up. It's continuous weekly entertainment. And often, you wish there was more.

But if you're behind, yah, I understand. Catching up could feel like a chore. And as you bounce between movies and tv, a challenging one at that.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Which is why I like 8-10 or 13 at most episode seasons. Easier to keep up on and no filler or extended breaks like the 22-26 episode network shows.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fun episode!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

After 3 eps, I am no sold. Too comic booky. I'll keep watching, but I'll be wishing for better CGI and story arc.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Fun episode!


Yup. Episode three was fun. I chuckled when she remembered that she is a Hulk while getting mugged.

The CGI doesn't bother me at all. Not in the least bit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I liked episode 3, after not caring for last week's episode. Wong makes everything better.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Too comic booky


uh


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm really enjoying it, Ms Marvel is the one I couldn't make past the second episode, maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Too comic booky.


You say that as if it's, somehow...a BAD thing!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You say that as if it's, somehow...a BAD thing!


I don't begrudge the comic book readers a series like this, it's just not so much my thing. I've never seen any of the source materials all these Marvel movies are coming from, never even knew there was a She Hulk before I started seeing buzz about this series.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> After 3 eps, I am no sold. Too comic booky. I'll keep watching, but I'll be wishing for better CGI and story arc.


Isn't it a tv show based on a comic book? CGI has come a long way, compare this to Beowulf, The Polar Express, or even Hulk of the first Avengers film. I have no problem with it whatsoever.

I dunno, if you watch a tv show or movie based on a comic, chances are pretty high it will be like a comic book.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

"Nice tie in of the A and B stories."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Megan THEE Stallion!!!


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

"Just dial it back..."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Megan THEE Stallion!!!


I thought the quick flash in the courtroom was all we were going to get. But the final scene... 😃

Who doesn't love Megan THEE Stallion!


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

That was great. I really enjoyed that episode. Felt like they were hitting on all cylinders, pacing was great, switching between A and B stories worked, the side comments to the camera didn't feel forced like they did in the first two episodes, Megan Thee Stallion. More like that please.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I’m on the other side. Episode three was exceedingly, exceedingly thin. The “A” and “B” stories were really B and C-level in depth and quality. Not a good sign when a show seems this bereft in only its third episode.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I thought the quick flash in the courtroom was all we were going to get. But the final scene...
> 
> Who doesn't love Megan THEE Stallion!


Ben Shapiro and Charlie Kirk


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Thank you for the clarification. the MCU is becoming as intertwined as the comics were (back in the 70s when I read comics and suspect it's still the same) if you don't ingest all of the stories you get lost. Star Wars is going the same route. <SIGH>


‘There was no information in Shang-Chi that wasn’t in this episode,not seeing that movie makes no difference at all other than you would have previously seen the fight they showed during the ep.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Craigbob said:


> Who has that much time to watch all of this?





heySkippy said:


> I don't begrudge the comic book readers a series like this, it's just not so much my thing. I've never seen any of the source materials all these Marvel movies are coming from, never even knew there was a She Hulk before I started seeing buzz about this series.


I'm not a comic reader either and up until July 2021 had never seen any MCU content. I've always wanted to but never had the time. So I just see She-Hulk as a new character.
So at the end of July 2021 my daughters and I set out to watch it.
A coworker of mine has a spreadsheet of various TV/film franchises that he watches. So we followed his chronological MCU viewing list and made it through all the movies, one shots, and the majority of TV shows. It took about a year due to the fact that Agents of SHIELD took some time.
We are all caught up now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Megan retained Jen at the end. I wonder if that means we're gonna see more of her.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Now I'm wondering about the legal precedents that need to be set in a world with shapeshifters. Given the amount of chaos caused by just one shapeshifter in this episode - defrauded the victim, impersonated the victim, impersonated the lawyer, impersonated the judge - it seems like it should be a pretty simple defense for anyone accused of a crime. "Wasn't me. Must have been a shapeshifter."


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Megan retained Jen at the end. I wonder if that means we're gonna see more of her.


I really think we are, I saw an interview with Jameela Jamil, and she was talking about how Megan was so fun on set. Jameela wasn't in this episode so obviously Megan was there outside of her scenes for this episode.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

gchance said:


> I really think we are, I saw an interview with Jameela Jamil, and she was talking about how Megan was so fun on set. Jameela wasn't in this episode so obviously Megan was there outside of her scenes for this episode.


Jamil and Megan have worked together before. And everyone was there the day they shot Megan's cameo in She-Hulk.









Hot girl court is in session: How 'She-Hulk' got Megan Thee Stallion for that ah!-mazing cameo


Hot girl court is in session! How 'She-Hulk: Attorney at Law' got Megan Thee Stallion to film that ah!-mazing episode 3 cameo.




ew.com


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

While I realize the actual Megan Thee Stallion was on set to film those scenes, are we sure it's supposed to be the actual Megan and not the shapeshifter? The first time we saw her in court, it seemed like it was intended to be the shapeshifter, and then the mid-credits scene there's no way to know, but in the context of the story it seems more likely that it would be the shapeshifter than the real thing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

When we saw her in court, the shape-shifter was sitting at the attorney table, so it had to be MTS.

Nothing in the context of the story made me think it wasn't MTS. But ya' never know!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> When we saw her in court, the shape-shifter was sitting at the attorney table, so it had to be MTS.
> 
> Nothing in the context of the story made me think it wasn't MTS. But ya' never know!


Rewatch that scene in the courtroom again. They pan the gallery and you don't see MTS. Then the judge says he's going to sentence the shapeshifter to 60 days for impersonating a judge and she says, "No, no, no" and starts to run away from the table. Then it cuts to MTS making a comment from the gallery. I think it was clearly implying that the shapeshifter changed into MTS to try and get out of being sentenced to prison.

Especially in the context of the next scene, as everyone is leaving the courtroom and the gullible guy says, "Hey, do you guys think I have a shot with the real Megan Thee Stallion? Should I go back?" I'm pretty sure that scene was reinforcing how gullible the guy is, that he thought that was the real MTS when it was the shapeshifter again.

So when we saw MTS in Jennifer's office at the end, and she's wearing the same outfit that she had on during the court scene, that makes me think maybe Jennifer got tricked by the shapeshifter, too.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I think you are way overthinking it.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I think you are way overthinking it.


Oh, on the contrary, I don't think we're analyzing it enough. 

I spent a bunch of time going through the courtroom scene and had timestamps and all that, but it turned into a dissertation, so here's the summary.

When Megan Thee Stallion (MTS) was shown at the end of the scene, her location was in the fourth row, on the left side of the aisle (from the judge's perspective, facing the spectators), all the way on the left. She was sitting behind a man in a suit, and next to a woman in a dark top.

There were previous shots showing these same people in these locations during the courtroom scene. The shots may have been blocked so that MTS was hidden behind the guy with the suit, but it's unlikely. She was wearing hot pink and she's not a small person. Two of the shots were from slightly different angles, so unless she slid over a foot or two to stay behind the guy in the suit and crouched down or hid so she wouldn't be seen, she wasn't in the crowd in those shots.

Now, when she suddenly appeared at the end, was that the elf? Not unless the elf can also teleport, and considering this was immediately after the judge assigned her 60 days confinement, there would have been bailiffs or something watching her or trying to grab her or whatever, and there was no indication that was happening from what was in the show. There was about two seconds from the scene showing her going "no no no" after the judge announced her punishment, and MTS appearing on screen. That's not enough time for a non-teleporter to go back four rows and across a row of seats with three or four people in it and shapeshift into MTS with a fan.

On the other hand, would the real MTS show up in a random courthouse to observe the proceedings because the defendant was impersonating her? Does she have time for that kind of thing? That doesn't really make a lot of sense.

In summary, I say it's a production error - the show wasn't going to have MTS sit around with all the extras for as long as it took to film the whole scene - you can get extras to do that, because they're extras, that's what they're for - so they only brought MTS in to the scene for her cameo, and they didn't take enough care to not show that section of the gallery in earlier shots when she wasn't there.

(This was the short version of my analysis.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or maybe MTS was late to the courthouse, and they just didn't show her entry...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

A. What are the chances MTS sits in the gallery of a random trial? Nearly 0.
ii. What are the chances nobody else in the courtroom seems even remotely phased by a huge celebrity sitting in the gallery? Nearly 0.
3. Is there someone in the courtroom who has previously shapeshifted into MTS? Yes.
(d) Did the shapeshifter have a reason to try and disguise herself at that exact moment? Yes.

Seems pretty obvious to me. Kind of surprised there's even any debate about it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, A) It wasn't a random trial; it was a trial involving an MTS impersonator; and ii) Why would they react any differently to her than to an impersonator? Bill pretty much debunked (d) above...the elf didn't have the opportunity. So yeah, you're right...shouldn't be any debate about it.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

They wanted a funny celebrity cameo. They got one. It doesn’t need to be anything more than that.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Megan Thee Stallion’s She-Hulk cameo was a gift to star Tatiana Maslany


Turns out the Marvel star is also an amazing twerker, even as She-Hulk




www.polygon.com







> “Tatiana is the world’s biggest Megan Thee Stallion fan, so she was just vibrating with excitement,” Coiro tells Polygon. “We actually added that dancing scene so that Tatiana could have a scene with Megan, which is where we learned that Tatiana is an amazing twerker.”
> 
> It’s a welcome scene to all those who worried Meg’s cameo in the series might be limited to a blink-and-you-miss-it appearance earlier in the episode, *appearing as an Asgardian trickster disguising themself as the rapper, and then later as herself in the courtroom* of the Asgardian’s fraud trial.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Later as herself meaning MTS played MTS in the gallery.

-smak-


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's probably been asked a billion times before but isn't a stallion a male horse? I don't follow Megan Thee Stallion's career so I don't know why she picked that name.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> It's probably been asked a billion times before but isn't a stallion a male horse? I don't follow Megan Thee Stallion's career so I don't know why she picked that name.


That was bothering me too, but not enough to look it up until you asked, lol. According to Wikipedia:


> She adopted the stage name "Megan Thee Stallion" because she was called a "stallion" in adolescence due to her height (5 ft 10 in (178 cm)) and "thick" body frame; voluptuous and statuesque women in the Southern United States are colloquially called _stallions_.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Bill Reeves said:


> Oh, on the contrary, I don't think we're analyzing it enough.
> 
> I spent a bunch of time going through the courtroom scene and had timestamps and all that, but it turned into a dissertation, so here's the summary.
> 
> ...


You - Analyzes every frame of the scene

Me - "Huh, Megan Thee Stallion is on She-Hulk"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

KungFuCow said:


> You - Analyzes every frame of the scene
> 
> Me - "Huh, Megan Thee Stallion is on She-Hulk"


Wow, what a freak...how did you ever come to be HERE?!?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Me: Megan Thee Stallion who?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, what a freak...how did you ever come to be HERE?!?


I am amazed at how you guys analyze these shows. I guess my suspension of belief is strong. LOL


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Me: Megan Thee Stallion who?


I'm right there with you. I know she's some kind of singer/rapper (I think) but aside from that I haven't got a clue about the woman.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I can describe her in three letters. 

(Yes, technically it was Cardi B.)

((Yes, Cardi B. who?))


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked the line from the judge "Thor's inspirational speeches are not admissible in court"


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

That was a fun episode, but since when can the slings open portals to other dimensions?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

That was my favorite episode so far. The drunk lady cracked me up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm not sure its portrayal of the legal system was entirely accurate...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It's a fun, light show that you can't think too deeply about. Just thinking about calling a witness on the spot and pulling her through dimensions to testify drunk is not going to win any awards for authenticity.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I admit, I was a hater, but no more. I have promoted this show to Guilty Pleasure. We'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I felt bad for Wong getting spoiled over The Sopranos.

Yeah yeah.. it's been a while. But still.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

It must be easier to wipe one person's memories than everyone's.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Madisynn was annoying but still liked the episode. 

I wanted to smack steroid dude upside his head for being a jerk to Jen the morning after.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was LMAO during this one and thought Madisynn was a hoot! I can also see why She-Hulk got more clicks...she is sexier than Jen LOL


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

This episode had me laughing to tears!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I can also see why She-Hulk got more clicks...she is sexier than Jen LOL


Although I find it hard to believe that Jennifer Walters wasn't getting _any_ clicks on a dating site -- she looks like Tatiana Maslany! (Well, maybe people preferred some of her other looks from "Orphan Black.")


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

trainman said:


> Although I find it hard to believe that Jennifer Walters wasn't getting _any_ clicks on a dating site -- she looks like Tatiana Maslany! (Well, maybe people preferred some of her other looks from "Orphan Black.")


Like her buddy said...it was that terrible corporate head shot LOL


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's fake, obviously. But I choose to believe this show is actually in the works.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure its portrayal of the legal system was entirely accurate...


Here's your Cease and Desist (as if that's a legal thing that carries any weight).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

How many guys clicking on She-Hulk's profile had a "green chick from Star Trek" fantasy going in their heads?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

PJO1966 said:


> How many guys clicking on She-Hulk's profile had a "green chick from Star Trek" fantasy going in their heads?


Yvonne Craig was only 5' 4", so whatever they're into it probably goes way beyond that... I don't even want to think about it, lol. (Also they're too young to remember her as Batgirl.)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I had planned to wait until all episodes had dropped to watch this one, especially after noting how short they are, and binging them over a weekend. But decided to give it a look, and after 4 episodes, I'm really enjoying it.

Bruce's comment that he's "a completely different person now, literally", was hilarious.

Really don't get the complaints about the CGI quality.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hapster85 said:


> Really don't get the complaints about the CGI quality.


The only thing I notice is a fair number of shots where the green on her face looks like make-up, not green skin...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hapster85 said:


> Really don't get the complaints about the CGI quality.


Bruce's Hulk face still looks like Bruce. She-Hulk looks nothing like Jen to me. The CGI for her just seems to be so much more primitive than for the Hulk.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Bruce's Hulk face still looks like Bruce. She-Hulk looks nothing like Jen to me. The CGI for her just seems to be so much more primitive than for the Hulk.


It’s more than that. I’d say the She-Hulk CGI is a slight step above the CGI for characters seen on CW shows. It’s certainly not as good as it was for other Disney+ shows, which is odd since it’s only She-Hulk that has that issue. It’s like they couldn’t figure out what to do with her and then rushed to get her CGI done at the last second.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Bruce's Hulk face still looks like Bruce. She-Hulk looks nothing like Jen to me. The CGI for her just seems to be so much more primitive than for the Hulk.


I think we have to assume that Bruce's CGI assets are just recycled from the movies, which probably had a different set of artists and a bigger budget.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice bit of foreshadowing there at the end.😈


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I thought Daredevil already had a costume guy


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

She-Hulk doesn't really do a whole lot of Hulk things. She spends a lot of time as She-Hulk, but doesn't smash a whole lot of things. Is that historically how her comic was?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> I thought Daredevil already had a costume guy


Judging from the color of the helmet, it looks like this was from the beginning of his career. Maybe before he met the guy who was smart enough to make it red?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Judging from the color of the helmet, it looks like this was from the beginning of his career. Maybe before he met the guy who was smart enough to make it red?


maybe it's actually the Truth Devil's costume


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I dislike end credit scenes but I was kinda upset that there wasn't one for this episode especially since I let the credits fully play out without fast forwarding them.

It was a fun episode but I wouldn't mind seeing She-Hulk smash some more bad guys.

Her sidekick's shoulder pads seem to catch my eye in each episode so maybe this is meant to be from an earlier time period.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I thought Daredevil already had a costume guy





Spoiler: Spoilers for daredevil s3



his costume guy got whacked by the bad fbi guys


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Daredevil's costume guy had a LOT less work than Luke Cage's.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

zordude said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers for daredevil s3
> 
> 
> 
> his costume guy got whacked by the bad fbi guys





Spoiler



oh yeah I forgot, it's been a while


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers for daredevil s3
> 
> 
> 
> his costume guy got whacked by the bad fbi guys


But again, this helmet seems to be from the beginning of Daredevil's career...i.e., it came before the red one. At least in the comics...








(Where after six issues they realized DD's costume looked like, well, it was designed by a blind guy, and they changed it to the all-red one we all know.)


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I liked the sneakerhead character teases in the end credit art.








How many can you identify?










MCU: 4 X-Men Heroes Just Got Teased In Newest Disney+ Episode


She-Hulk's fifth episode featured a ton of fun nods to a handful of Marvel Comics characters.




thedirect.com


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Guy Fleegman said:


> I liked the sneakerhead character teases in the end credit art.
> View attachment 75238
> 
> How many can you identify?
> ...


I was going to see if we needed to crowdsource this thing, so I got like four of them, and then I figured that since the episode has been out for a few hours at least, someone's probably already done it. So here's a link that has an annotated image (spoilers at the link):









She-Hulk's Sneaker Collection Includes Easter Eggs For X-Men, Fantastic Four, Deadpool & More - /Film


Oh my god. Shoes.




www.slashfilm.com


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But again, this helmet seems to be from the beginning of Daredevil's career...i.e., it came before the red one. At least in the comics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems weird that he needed a really, really big "D" on his chest.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's not clear yet whether _this_ Daredevil (and Kingpin from Hawkeye) are the same from the Netflix series, and that that series took place in the 616 MCU, or if they are/were variants in a different universe.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Seems weird that he needed a really, really big "D" on his chest.


She needs a man, that has finesse, and his whole name, across his chest.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It's not clear yet whether _this_ Daredevil (and Kingpin from Hawkeye) are the same from the Netflix series, and that that series took place in the 616 MCU, or if they are/were variants in a different universe.


The Netflix shows are now on Disney+. So, you'd think they would want them linked together.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> It's not clear yet whether _this_ Daredevil (and Kingpin from Hawkeye) are the same from the Netflix series, and that that series took place in the 616 MCU, or if they are/were variants in a different universe.


Aren't the Netflix Marvel shows linked to the 616 MCU through references to the Battle of New York?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Aren't the Netflix Marvel shows linked to the 616 MCU through references to the Battle of New York?


Yep.

I suppose they could claim that Netflix was in the 617 MCU, which had its own Battle of New York. But that would be kinda...cheap.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Where can we get an Avongers t-shirt?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It’s just that there were a _lot_ of Netflix Marvel shows between Daredevil and the others. It’s easier for Marvel to be able to pick and choose what they want to bring and what they don’t. Especially if they want to pretend that Iron Fist never existed.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cbrrider said:


> Where can we get an Avongers t-shirt?


Purple Hulk


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

cbrrider said:


> Where can we get an Avongers t-shirt?





https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/34930273-the-avongers


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> It’s just that there were a _lot_ of Netflix Marvel shows between Daredevil and the others. It’s easier for Marvel to be able to pick and choose what they want to bring and what they don’t. Especially if they want to pretend that Iron Fist never existed.


On the other hand, given how little they interacted with the rest of the MCU, there's really no reason to disavow them. They can continue to exist off in their own little corner of NYC.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

My wife's gonna love this week's episode. She's been complaining about She-Hulk's business clothes since long before it got mentioned in the show.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I thought Daredevil already had a costume guy











Marvel Just Replaced a Key Netflix Daredevil Character In She-Hulk Episode 5


Marvel just made an important change to the Daredevil legacy in Episode 5 of She-Hulk.




thedirect.com


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

"Nice suit, Shrek"


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only thing I notice is a fair number of shots where the green on her face looks like make-up, not green skin...


I haven't watched anything from behind the scenes for this show, but it's quite possible that they do use makeup in some scenes. It's cheaper than CGI, I would think.


PJO1966 said:


> Bruce's Hulk face still looks like Bruce. She-Hulk looks nothing like Jen to me. The CGI for her just seems to be so much more primitive than for the Hulk.


Hmm. I don't get that at all. To me, she looks more like herself. Maybe even more so than Bruce's Hulk.


Regardless, I think the way she looks is international, rather than cheapening out on effects. I think it is part of her being more herself, just larger and greener, than Bruce was in the beginning. I know they talked about it some in the first episode, but didn't really go into in depth. Is Jen a more evolved Hulk than Bruce, or is she more like a Hulk-lite? Is it because she was transformed by exposure to his blood instead of radiation like he was? Or is it a difference in her genetics? Maybe they'll tell us more about it eventually.

At any rate, I'm really enjoying the show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

yeah I'm pretty sure the headshots when she is dialoging with others is probably just makeup


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> yeah I'm pretty sure the headshots when she is dialoging with others is probably just makeup


The problem isn't that it's makeup; it's that it LOOKS like makeup, instead of looking like she has green skin.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah It seems like they could do a low-cost kind of smoothing effect on it in post, but they did not.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

This last episode was to me a lot of meh..


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

There is hate-watching, which is not what I am doing at this point. I am... incredulity-watching? Like, I'm incredulous that they seem to have constructed an entire series around nothing but C-stories, and even that is sometimes generous. The end titles roll, and I'm still waiting for a plot to show itself. To the series' credit, there is mild entertainment to be had along the way, but the thing is bizarrely threadbare. Really strange. 

All the talk about the She-Hulk CGI, and no mention of dimestore Titania? It looks like they got her costume and makeup at Wal-Mart.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

cmontyburns said:


> There is hate-watching, which is not what I am doing at this point. I am... incredulity-watching? Like, I'm incredulous that they seem to have constructed an entire series around nothing but C-stories, and even that is sometimes generous. The end titles roll, and I'm still waiting for a plot to show itself. To the series' credit, there is mild entertainment to be had along the way, but the thing is bizarrely threadbare. Really strange.
> 
> All the talk about the She-Hulk CGI, and no mention of dimestore Titania? It looks like they got her costume and makeup at Wal-Mart.


Well the plot in the latest episode was Titania capitalizing on the She Hulk name, and the ensuing courtroom encounter. I don't think you're going to find anything deeper in this series. As far as Titania looking like a cheap knockoff, I think that's pretty much the point with her. She's all glitz and glamour, with no substance.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I found it so disorienting to hear that voice coming out of Jameela Jamil.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I dislike end credit scenes but I was kinda upset that there wasn't one for this episode especially since I let the credits fully play out without fast forwarding them.


When the credits go into "squeeze mode" (that is, showing a preview for another Disney+ show along side the credits) then there isn't anything more to be seen, except more credits.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> But having an extra pair of shoes and giving them away to a stranger? That seemed a little over the top. I guess I could see if someone carried a small pair of flats to change into after a night in high heels, but the shoes they gave her were shiny silver heels. So either one of the ladies left the bathroom barefoot, or went back out into the club in flats/slippers/sandals.


In danger of Smeeking, as I just got caught up on She-Hulk...

Am I the only guy who dated a woman who would have a backup, pair of non-heels in her bag when going out? Actually, dated 2 women who did this. Used mostly for walking to and from the bar/club and then changing into heels.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I've never dated a woman who wore heels.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> In danger of Smeeking, as I just got caught up on She-Hulk...
> 
> Am I the only guy who dated a woman who would have a backup, pair of non-heels in her bag when going out? Actually, dated 2 women who did this. Used mostly for walking to and from the bar/club and then changing into heels.


When I was clubbing when younger I always had 2 pairs, heels and flats, talk to the women in your lives, you'll find it's pretty common.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> When I was clubbing when younger I always had 2 pairs, heels and flats, talk to the women in your lives, you'll find it's pretty common.


I don't think the fact that a woman had an extra pair of shoes is all that surprising. What was surprising was that they gave Jen Walters the shiny, sparkly heels. Seems like if they're out clubbing and have an extra pair of "comfy" shoes in a purse, they'd give her the comfy shoes rather than the fancy, shiny heels.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

That bar looked pretty divey and likely wasn't that group of women's main destination that night. They probably either stopped there to have some cheap drinks before heading to the club or on their way home from the club. Either way, she was likely wearing the comfy shoes at that bar and would switch to the dancing shoes when they got to the club.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Am I the only guy who dated a woman who would have a backup, pair of non-heels in her bag when going out? Actually, dated 2 women who did this. Used mostly for walking to and from the bar/club and then changing into heels.


My wife and I were never really club-goers, but I can say that I don't have any idea what she carries in her purse _*now*_, much less what she might have been carrying when we were dating ~40 years ago.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's a tv show based on a comic book. Everything is plausible in that universe.

(But then again, I do whine about the implausibilities within a tv show with dragons.  )


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

You gotta hand it to them I guess to tease Daredevil at the end of last episode, and then verbally say FU to the DD fans in this episode.

-smak-


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My wife and I caught up on the series last night, and while there are definitely fun spots, we both agree that there is no real story here. It seems to be a series of gags, funny as they are, that don't coalesce into something more solid. We both loved Ms. Marvel for the way that story and character development were in front of the sight gags. I do get that S-H is primarily a comedy, but why couldn't it have been more like Hawkeye?

We will, of course, watch the final episode (haven't yet), but don't expect our opinion to change.

I do agree that the makeup on Tatiana seems a bit too obvious in some scenes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

smak said:


> You gotta hand it to them I guess to tease Daredevil at the end of last episode, and then verbally say FU to the DD fans in this episode.


Other than the tease, did they do anything to make one think there would be a DD appearance this week?

I've not watched the DD series, so I'm not really sure what part he plays in this show.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

stevel said:


> My wife and I caught up on the series last night, and while there are definitely fun spots, we both agree that there is no real story here. It seems to be a series of gags, funny as they are, that don't coalesce into something more solid. We both loved Ms. Marvel for the way that story and character development were in front of the sight gags. I do get that S-H is primarily a comedy, but why couldn't it have been more like Hawkeye?
> 
> We will, of course, watch the final episode (haven't yet), but don't expect our opinion to change.
> 
> I do agree that the makeup on Tatiana seems a bit too obvious in some scenes.


There are 9 episodes...

-smak-


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Other than the tease, did they do anything to make one think there would be a DD appearance this week?


Yah, I'm not getting the "letdown" vibe either. Teasing the character in episode 5 (of 9) doesn't really mean anything other than than the character likely exists in the same universe and they might cross one day. Not necessarily a setup for the very next episode.



astrohip said:


> I've not watched the DD series, so I'm not really sure what part he plays in this show.


His day job is a criminal defense lawyer that tends to specialize in "unusual" cases, so should he show up, he'll fit right in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a bit amusing how the villains from the Marvel comics world (Titania, the Wrecking Crew) are so...pathetic on this show.

I mean, the Wrecking Crew are a match for Thor. And Titania is a match for, well, She-Hulk.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Who is Mr. Immortal?

What's his deal? (other than being, well, immortal)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked the scenes back at the law office. Didn't care for the part of the story with Jen. It was so trite and full of tropes ("here, iron these") that is was painful.

They're also depending too much on the plot device where Jen is not attractive and no guy really wants to date her, only her alter-ego. Maybe it works once, but as an ongoing story line, Tatiana Maslany isn't the actor to use that cliche with.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I liked the scenes back at the law office. Didn't care for the part of the story with Jen. It was so trite and full of tropes ("here, iron these") that is was painful.


Yeah did not care for this one at all. Especially the stupid divorce settlement part.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

astrohip said:


> They're also depending too much on the plot device where Jen is not attractive and no guy really wants to date her, only her alter-ego. Maybe it works once, but as an ongoing story line, Tatiana Maslany isn't the actor to use that cliche with.


Didn't the guy at the wedding like both of her?

-smak-


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Both of her what?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Both of her what?


Both of her selves.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I like the She-Hulk series but this episode sucked.

My criticism of Moon Knight and Ms. Marvel was that they were origin stories that took most of their seasons for their superheroes to get full superhero-y. She-Hulk solved that problem for me with her mastering hulking out in its first episode. But it seems like they then forgot to have a solid plot for the subsequent episodes. This was a throw away, stand alone episode that served no real apparent purpose to advance the character except maybe Jen will get a boyfriend. My totally unsubstantiated guess is if Wedding Guy ends up being Jen's boyfriend then he'll later be revealed to be evil.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I agree this episode wasn't great, but I still enjoy the show.

We do keep getting the drawn out plot that someone is trying to get Jen/SH's blood. This episode we had the short clip of the baddie with a giant syringe in a briefcase this time which will likely come in another episode.

I also liked that the bride didn't go all bridezilla as expected once she saw She-Hulk and instead liked it. That was at least a nice unexpected twist.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> You gotta hand it to them I guess to tease Daredevil at the end of last episode, and then verbally say FU to the DD fans in this episode.
> 
> -smak-


There is a term for that, "Ralph Bohner."


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

A good article:









‘She-Hulk’ Is the Master of Marvel Deep Cuts


No MCU movie or series features more obscure Easter eggs than ‘She-Hulk,’ a testament to its comics-loving creators




www.theringer.com


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

smak said:


> Didn't the guy at the wedding like both of her?
> 
> -smak-


Pretending to like ... so he can jab her with the giant needle.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

cbrrider said:


> Pretending to like ... so he can jab her with the giant needle.


Wait…. Really!? Did I miss that he was one of the bad guys? Or are you just speculating?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> Wait…. Really!? Did I miss that he was one of the bad guys? Or are you just speculating?


Speculating.

But I think it's a pretty obvious speculation...not that I'm sure it will turn out to be the case; just that in a Marvel show, somebody that's too good to be true is often a bad guy in disguise.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Speculating.
> 
> But I think it's a pretty obvious speculation...not that I'm sure it will turn out to be the case; just that in a Marvel show, somebody that's too good to be true is often a bad guy in disguise.


Also in the quick recap they play before the episode they tend to show scenes relevant to the upcoming episode. One of the scenes was the guy trying to jab She-Hulk with the needle which seemed like an odd scene to show for a wedding episode.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

This episode was just a big meh for me. I'm reapidly losing interest in this show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Who is Mr. Immortal?
> 
> What's his deal? (other than being, well, immortal)


I haven’t seen this episode yet, but in the comics, he is the leader of the Great Lakes Avengers, and they’re a parody of the Avengers, West Coast Avengers, etc.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

cheesesteak said:


> I like the She-Hulk series but this episode sucked.
> 
> My criticism of Moon Knight and Ms. Marvel was that they were origin stories that took most of their seasons for their superheroes to get full superhero-y. She-Hulk solved that problem for me with her mastering hulking out in its first episode. But it seems like they then forgot to have a solid plot for the subsequent episodes. This was a throw away, stand alone episode that served no real apparent purpose to advance the character except maybe Jen will get a boyfriend. My totally unsubstantiated guess is if Wedding Guy ends up being Jen's boyfriend then he'll later be revealed to be evil.


Jen looked right at the camera and said this "Yes, it's a self-contained wedding episode. And if you think this is happening at an inconvenient time, you're right."


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I also liked that the bride didn't go all bridezilla as expected once she saw She-Hulk and instead liked it. That was at least a nice unexpected twist.


She was drunker than drunk by that time. Bridezilla had been calmed.

Did we ever see the groom? Or was it all woman centric.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> There is hate-watching, which is not what I am doing at this point. I am... incredulity-watching? Like, I'm incredulous that they seem to have constructed an entire series around nothing but C-stories, and even that is sometimes generous. The end titles roll, and I'm still waiting for a plot to show itself. To the series' credit, there is mild entertainment to be had along the way, but the thing is bizarrely threadbare. Really strange.


I think all I can do after the wedding episode is re-up this comment. I am stupefied that this is the show they are making. And this episode was probably the first that was not only a thirty-minute afterthought, but outright poor. Nothing about the wedding made any sense. Jen wouldn't be friends with any of those people, none of whom acted like recognizable humans anyway. And the show completely sold out her character for the joke visual of her constantly dressed in baggy She-Hulk-sized clothes, as though she wouldn't have brought her own attire. 

The feud with Titania, who is a joke character to boot, makes no sense. If she were the successful influencer that we are supposed to believe she is, she wouldn't care to avenge herself on Jen for not letting her steal her She-Hulk name. And killing She-Hulk is supposed to help her how? Also, apparently we are supposed to forget the brief courtroom fight in the pilot, which was a scene shot from the finale but used in the premiere to spice up that action-light episode. Titania apparently faced no consequences for that, and having chosen to edit that in, the series has never justified it.

Baffling.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

In the show's defense, it's a comic book. (But they could be doing a better job)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

All you guys complaining about the plot (or lack thereof):

"It's a fun lawyer show." -- Jen


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I just binged to current over the weekend...

While it is not going to win any Emmys... And it's not to the same level of quality we have grown accustomed to based on previous MCU shows... I am able to enjoy it for what it is... I'm definitely committed to finishing it...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Is She-Hulk a comedy in the comic books?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Is She-Hulk a comedy in the comic books?


Pretty much.

It's a superhero story with a lot of humor, especially meta-humor. Much like the show, only more fights.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Another week of meaningless filler.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Another week of meaningless filler.


If there isn't a giant story beyond Tatania or Jennifer living her life, how is it filler? The whole series is fun fluff.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a CGC slabbed She-Hulk #1 that I should have gotten rid of before the show was released... I think I could have fetched $200.00 the week before the show aired in the condition grade that it is in... But now, I am not so sure what I could get for it... Timing is everything, right?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I have a CGC slabbed She-Hulk #1 that I should have gotten rid of before the show was released... I think I could have fetched $200.00 the week before the show aired in the condition grade that it is in... But now, I am not so sure what I could get for it... Timing is everything, right?


I dunno. The people who like the comics generally seem to be liking the series. MCU viewers certainly have a mixed opinion of the show, but I can't imagine that would hurt the value. If anything, the crossover few who like the show and want to get into the comics would increase your potential customer base.

But really, I doubt the show will make one bit of difference in sale value.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I dunno. The people who like the comics generally seem to be liking the series. MCU viewers certainly have a mixed opinion of the show, but I can't imagine that would hurt the value. If anything, the crossover few who like the show and want to get into the comics would increase your potential customer base.
> 
> But really, I doubt the show will make one bit of difference in sale value.


Historically, the comics get a big short term bump in value in anticipation of the new show...and then interest wanes...

Sometimes the "bump" is caused by rumors about a villain's appearance...and when the rumors either don't prove out, or the interest in a first-appearance of a potential A-list super villain subsides, the value falls quickly...

A few examples of characters that caused a short term bump in a book, followed by big drop include:

Moon Knight
Hydra-man (Spiderman villain)
Madam Web
She-Hulk
Can't think of them all...but just a short list off the top of my head... When a villain or supporting character gets a bump, I think people are hoping that it will be a sustained interest like "The Punisher" and "Green Goblin" where their first appearances have resulted in sustained value...

It's a lot like the stock market...and the anticipation of an IPO...followed by the reality of the real value... An IPO of a potential hot issue is almost always welcome with a hockey stick increase in value and interest...followed by more sanity after things settle...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cbrrider said:


> Pretending to like ... so he can jab her with the giant needle.


I had to laugh when the vampire guy made a comment about Josh wanting Jen's blood. Hey, writers, foreshadow much? 

At least they didn't drag it out any longer...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I thought this week's episode had potential. When the bull guy and the other guy smashed into the Prius, I found them entertaining. The group thing seemed fun at first, but I got bored with it. I do like this show, but it could be a lot better.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

They really need to pick the pace up. I was so looking forward to this show and its kind of been a disappointment. The last episode was okay but I mean, everyone knew what was up with blood guy.

If She-Hulk is going to end up integrated into the next Avengers, it would be nice if they could start laying that groundwork.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

My one main issue with the show is that it seems to be just piling on everything in the last 2 episodes.

Everybody is going to be in the last 2 episodes, Titania, Hulk, Daredevil, Frog Man, etc...

-smak-


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This was the most unbelievable episode yet. Jen walks around with no signal for hours and somehow has full battery.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

is Emil Blonskey really legit ? I have my doubts.. 

Interesting episode.. But Jen is dating dudes up to no good.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I still thought it was fun. Nothing mindblowing or anything but it's a quick show with a few laughs and a few eyerolls. 

Disappointing they went where everyone was expecting with the boyfriend. It would have been more surprising if he was not the bad guy.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

morac said:


> Also in the quick recap they play before the episode they tend to show scenes relevant to the upcoming episode. One of the scenes was the guy trying to jab She-Hulk with the needle which seemed like an odd scene to show for a wedding episode.


I guess they read my post for this episode. 

Though the one recap they left out they played for laughs.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

smak said:


> My one main issue with the show is that it seems to be just piling on everything in the last 2 episodes.
> 
> Everybody is going to be in the last 2 episodes, Titania, Hulk, Daredevil, Frog Man, etc...
> 
> -smak-


There are only two episodes left? Are they going to be two hours each or something? The plot is still on first base and its shoes are untied. The show is entertaining but two minutes of plot advancement per episode isn't a great ratio. I'm beginning to wish that Netflix was still doing these Marvel shows.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> There are only two episodes left? Are they going to be two hours each or something? The plot is still on first base and its shoes are untied. The show is entertaining but two minutes of plot advancement per episode isn't a great ratio. I'm beginning to wish that Netflix was still doing these Marvel shows.


I’m fairly certain the show is setting up future plot points in the MCU and most of the open ended story points won’t be resolved by the end of the series.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

morac said:


> I’m fairly certain the show is setting up future plot points in the MCU and most of the open ended story points won’t be resolved by the end of the series.


Oh, I'm pretty sure they have a well thought out, logical plan for this series and how it connects to the rest of the MCU. I'm just a fan doing what fans do - whining when things don't go the way I'd want them to and thinking I could do it better when I know that I really can't.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Sloppy editing when she slapped money down on the bar at the wedding.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's the mirror universe!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought they were $2 bills, which I recently discovered are still being printed. I didn’t notice that would make the portrait upside down.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Who would notice that?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

cheesesteak said:


> Who would notice that?


Reddit


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> Who would notice that?


Not anyone at Disney.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

To be fair, reversing a shot so it flows better is an old editing trick. And editors edit for Peoria, not for Reddit. 

(As opposed to cinematographers. Who, er, cinematograph for people with state-of-the-art home theater set-ups.)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Critic Alan Sepinwall tweeted last week about this show, something to the effect that nobody ever complained when Friends didn't "advance the plot". His point was that while Marvel has conditioned viewers to expect everything they make is part of some ongoing narrative, this show isn't one of those -- it's an episodic comedy.

As someone who has complained here about how threadbare the episodes have been, I reflected on whether my expectations have been wrong and have colored my opinion of the show. To some degree, I think he answer is yes. But even recalibrating how I think about it, mostly no, because it hasn't been a particularly good episodic comedy either. The stories are really lightweight and not particularly funny, which are flaws you can get away with if you have good characters to lean on, but the show hasn't even managed to develop anyone outside of Jen. I mean, can we name a single character besides her, seven episodes in? (It's not good for the show that everyone's answer would probably be "Madisynn".)

Anyway, all that in mind, I came into *S01E07 "The Retreat" *expecting to be disappointed as usual, and instead was... not? While I don't think this was A-level television, I did think it was the best episode the show has done, and pretty solidly enjoyable. Part of it is because it focused on a relatable real-world situation, and part of it was that it devoted the entire episode to playing out that one situation. It actually had an arc, and then got to be a bit playful inside of that. It's not complicated! And the dating scenes to kick it off were played rom-com straight, and were cute. Not like Jen speed-dating losers she's never have agreed to meet in the first place. This was the first episode where I thought the show had an actual sense of what it is trying to be. It still has a problem that it has no real characters besides Jen, but least maybe it is figuring out how to tell a Jen story, which is a start.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> ...but the show hasn't even managed to develop anyone outside of Jen. I mean, can we name a single character besides her, seven episodes in? (It's not good for the show that everyone's answer would probably be "Madisynn".)


I think they've done a good job with Jen's paralegal assistant although I can't remember her name, which probably speaks to your point.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I get that it's an episodic sitcom, I just don't like it. Marvel is wasting money and resources on the TV equivalent of cotton candy.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So did I miss something. The guy she was "dating". I saw him copy her phone and then get dressed and leave. But the text he sent made it seem like he got blood from her (which I know they tried before when she was She Hulk and the needle couldn't break the skin). But, we didn't see him get any blood, did we?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> But, we didn't see him get any blood, did we?


We did not.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I get that it's an episodic sitcom, I just don't like it. Marvel is wasting money and resources on the TV equivalent of cotton candy.


In Marvel's defense, She-Hulk is an entertaining interlude from Marvel's usual New York, America, earth and/or universe in serious trouble fare. It's meant to be an in between meals snack.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I watched a video recently that mentioned that Universal’s right of first refusal and movie rights for Hulk ends June 2023, so my guess is this series is setting up for an explosion of Hulks in the MCU once the rights revert to Disney.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I know nothing about Marvel vampires other than the three Blade movies. I thought the vampire in last week's therapy session was a one off, joke character but apparently he is a seriously powerful Marvel character.









The MCU Reveals A Vampire Who Makes Blade Look Weak


She-Hulk has introduced the MCU’s first vampire.




screenrant.com


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

She-Hulk BTS Photos Show How Much Taller Tatiana Maslany's Double Is


Maslany isn't quite as tall as She-Hulk.




screenrant.com


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That was a good, fun episode with Daredevil. I hope they join forces again in the future.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

"Join Forces" <snerk>


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> That was a good, fun episode with Daredevil. I hope they join forces again in the future.


Totally. I thought it was super cool how easily She-Hulk defeated DD and exposed him. Funny line. "I used to have good hearing."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Enjoyed the episode, but terrible ending. She's literally holding the person behind this in her grasp, and lets them go. And of course he/she scampers off. Maybe rip off the mask first? And why were all those oddly armed security officers there so quickly?

The ending left a bad taste in my mouth. Simply stupid.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Probably my favorite episode so far. I really liked the first episode, but I probably liked this one more.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Totally. I thought it was super cool how easily She-Hulk defeated DD and exposed him. Funny line. "I used to have good hearing."


Well, she used an attack that was exactly the right thing to affect or disable him, even if she did not plan it that way.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The penultimate episodes of MCU tv shows are always the best.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

She-Hulk Smash!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Enjoyed the episode, but terrible ending. She's literally holding the person behind this in her grasp, and lets them go. And of course he/she scampers off. Maybe rip off the mask first? And why were all those oddly armed security officers there so quickly?
> 
> The ending left a bad taste in my mouth. Simply stupid.


There were four guys in masks at the back of the theater that fled. More likely the one she caught was a henchman (or a goon?) and not the mastermind.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Easily the best episode so far. I loved her interactions with DD/Matt. Although DD was a bit more lighthearted/humorous than I recall from the DD series. But maybe he's had a few years to grow into the role. When does this take place in the MCU timeline? I'm guessing post-blip but I'm not sure. What happened to DD during the blip did he vanish or was he ok?

I loved the walk of shame. 

Leapfrog seems like more of a Tick super than MCU. Does he have a basis in the comics?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> Leapfrog seems like more of a Tick super than MCU. Does he have a basis in the comics?


Yep. He's based on Leap-Frog, the Marvel Comics "super"-villain. 

(Which is to say, did you really have to ask? )


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jennifer/She-Hulk sure is a lusty wench.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Craigbob said:


> Easily the best episode so far. I loved her interactions with DD/Matt. Although DD was a bit more lighthearted/humorous than I recall from the DD series. But maybe he's had a few years to grow into the role. When does this take place in the MCU timeline? I'm guessing post-blip but I'm not sure. What happened to DD during the blip did he vanish or was he ok?
> 
> I loved the walk of shame.
> 
> Leapfrog seems like more of a Tick super than MCU. Does he have a basis in the comics?


I noticed the change in tone in DD too. I prefer my DD gritty.

I hope this was just to match the tone of this series and the upcoming series doesn’t turn him into a low rent wise-cracking Spider-Man.

And this show is post-blip due to Hulk/Bruce’s current incarnation.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't recall any CGI Daredevil in the Netflix series. It didn't bother me. It just seemed kind of Spider-Man-ish to see him jump down the side of a building.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

morac said:


> There were four guys in masks at the back of the theater that fled. More likely the one she caught was a henchman (or a goon?) and not the mastermind.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll include this since Jen mentioned a red hulk. Red Hulk speculation:









She-Hulk Predicted Your Red Hulk Theories Months Ago


Red-Hulk in the MCU?




screenrant.com


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I noticed the change in tone in DD too. I prefer my DD gritty.
> 
> I hope this was just to match the tone of this series and the upcoming series doesn’t turn him into a low rent wise-cracking Spider-Man.
> 
> And this show is post-blip due to Hulk/Bruce’s current incarnation.


They cleaned up the fight scenes too. In the Netflix show, when he hit someone in the face with his stick or whatever, they would generally show blood, but in the She-Hulk episode, he was hitting people in the face and no blood was shown.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I still say that the Netflix shows are not in the main MCU-616 but are an alternate variant universe. It can be an alternate universe where everything is almost the same but not exactly the same. There's just too much canon from the Netflix shows. This way they can ignore The Punisher and Iron Fist, and all of the dark stories about DD almost killing Kingpin, etc, and pick and choose what they want to keep.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yep. He's based on Leap-Frog, the Marvel Comics "super"-villain.
> 
> (Which is to say, did you really have to ask? )


I really didn't, but sheesh the Vincent Patiilo Leap-Frog definitley reads like a Tick or 60s Batman TV show villian. 



heySkippy said:


> Jennifer/She-Hulk sure is a lusty wench.


And she looked so good in that silver dress.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> I really didn't, but sheesh the Vincent Patiilo Leap-Frog definitley reads like a Tick or 60s Batman TV show villain.


Yeah, 60s supervillains tended to be pretty silly, but Leap-Frog was even considered to be silly in the comics themselves.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Agreed that DD wasn’t just lighter in time but his fighting style was more acrobatic rather than punchy-punchy in the Netflix show.

I did appreciable the call back to the infamous DD Netflix hallway/staircase fight scene ending with She-Hulk Smash!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I was thinking "Man, even in LA DD can't get away from his trademarked hallway fight scenes!"


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Proof of life, this is the second episode in a row that nets out in the "good" category for me, even if the good part was the first three-quarters of it. On *S01E08*:

Bringing the two Marvel lawyers together is a clever way of getting Daredevil into the show, and the show even accomplished some plotting in doing so, which it generally is bad at (cf. the last seven minutes of this episode).
Charlie Cox is appealing as DD/MM and I'm glad Marvel has retained him in the role going forward. Even when the Netflix show wasn't working, Cox was always watchable. I was glad to see him here.
I didn't prefer the new costume with gold accents. I also thought it (or he) seemed a bit chunkier, less lithe than in the Netflix show. I hope they work on the costume some more as he moves into his own stories.
Also thought the CG really stood out in his fights, as others here have noted. This isn't really a fighting show, and the main character is CG anyway, so I get it. But the Netflix show was justly proud of its practical stuntwork and it was dissonant seeing DD here without it.
I don't know why Marvel insists on having its heroes fight each other all the time before they can then get along, but at least this fight was brief and kept relatively light. It was one of the few examples of Marvel being Marvel in this way that I kind of liked. And credit to the show for it being basically one-sided, which of course a fight between the two of them would be.
The team-up at the warehouse was fun. This was probably the best case for the show, especially for when it does action. The plotting that led to everyone being there was solid, as I said, the action was competent, the tone was light but not "we're just here for the jokes", the villain was just believable enough, etc. 
Overall, the first three-quarters of the episode were really enjoyable. The only truly bad part, and the show has not stopped doing this yet, is that it once again made Jen look incompetent as an attorney. She doesn't have to win 'em all in court, so it was fine that Murdoch out-argued her, but to not have done any due diligence about how Leap-Frog used his jet boots? They could have arrived at the same result (lawsuit thrown out) without making Jen look like a fool. I don't know why the show keeps doing that, especially to then ask us to accept that she is winning an award for being a great lawyer.
As for that bad ending... it wasn't where they went that bothered me; making people afraid of She-Hulk, especially given their history with Banner's Hulk, is perfectly valid. But they did no work to set that up. There hasn't been a single moment when anyone has been afraid of her before, or when she has given even the slightest hint of not being in control of herself (except when Banner had her in that chamber in episode one, but that was just to fake out US, the viewers). She already knew about the existence of that anti-She-Hulk web underground and was completely unbothered by it, and when they interrupted the ceremony, it was to say "Jen Walters is a bad person! We present no evidence! Also she has sex!" I grant that the camera in her bedroom is a real intrusion, but so is being attacked by several men in the dark who are trying to steal her blood. She didn't rage out then, and she even forgave one of them in the last episode. There simply isn't any basis for her reacting this way here, nor for everyone to be like "No Jen! Don't do it!" as though they've seen her lose her temper before. Again, the beat they were going for here was fine, but they did no work to set it up so it played completely false. Very odd how they pulled the plot strings so well in the Daredevil story in this episode and then reverted to looking incompetent at storytelling, like much of the rest of the season, here.
So I thought that was bad, but not so bad that it undid my enjoyment of the Daredevil part. But I'm concerned we're back to the usual in the finale.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I would say a camera in your bedroom filming you have sex is about 100x an intrusion than fighting a couple of men in the dark.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> I would say a camera in your bedroom filming you have sex is about 100x an intrusion than fighting a couple of men in the dark.
> 
> -smak-


Geez, some people are just SO SENSITIVE...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I started rewatching Daredevil after hearing the rumors of him appearing in She Hulk, and gave me something to watch while waiting for the next She Hulk to drop each week.
Thus, the differences between Netflix Daredevil and Disney+ Daredevil are more apparent, but I didn't mind the costume color change at all, and was nice having him still using the baton weapon that Melvin invented for him in the last Netflix Daredevil episode I watched.
Either way, really looking forward to the Daredevil reboot next year.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I totally get that the new DD costume is an homage to his original short-lived costume in the comics....but holy hell, was that awful.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I totally get that the new DD costume is an homage to his original short-lived costume in the comics....but holy hell, was that awful.


As Jen pointed out...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I thought they were going to go with a joke about Matt not knowing what color his costume was.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I thought they were going to go with a joke about Matt not knowing what color his costume was.


They kinda did...Jen mocked the colors, and Matt chided her for making fun of a blind guy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought this was an interesting article for non-comic book people like me. How does Jen's new super hero outfit work? Does she wear it under her regular Jen clothes, shredding them away when she She-Hulk's out? 









Who Is SHE-HULK's Luke Jacobson? The Tailor's Marvel Comics History, Explained


She-Hulk introduces Luke Jacobson, a fashion designer for superheroes who is inspired by a pair of obscure Marvel Comics characters.




nerdist.com


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought it was odd how Jen just destroyed that parking garage, picked up some random car and threw it across the parking lot, and then at the end made a joke about, "Oh, I guess I should leave a note." I mean, that's millions of dollars of damage she did. Does nobody hold her responsible for that?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

That makes it the 10,000th most damaging event in comic book history.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> That makes it the 10,000th most damaging event in comic book history.
> 
> -smak-


Sure, but most others are like saving the world or preventing some much larger disaster. And for most superheroes, their real identities are secret so even if they do damage, the victims wouldn't know who to sue. But since She-Hulk is very open about her identity, and since this was a very minor, meaningless fight that wasn't about saving anyone or anything, it seems odd that she's totally OK with causing that much damage and not worried about getting the bill.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, but most others are like saving the world or preventing some much larger disaster. And for most superheroes, their real identities are secret so even if they do damage, the victims wouldn't know who to sue. But since She-Hulk is very open about her identity, and since this was a very minor, meaningless fight that wasn't about saving anyone or anything, it seems odd that she's totally OK with causing that much damage and not worried about getting the bill.


Since this was her first real one on one fight (outside a wedding), I don’t think she was really thinking about the property damage. It didn’t even register with her until Matt mentioned it.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, but most others are like saving the world or preventing some much larger disaster. And for most superheroes, their real identities are secret so even if they do damage, the victims wouldn't know who to sue. But since She-Hulk is very open about her identity, and since this was a very minor, meaningless fight that wasn't about saving anyone or anything, it seems odd that she's totally OK with causing that much damage and not worried about getting the bill.


On a meta level, I think the show was going for a joke about how expensive in damages even minor superhero fights are.

In story, I think since Jen was protecting her client, she probably figured she could get her law firm to cover the damages.

Should the firm technically push back or at the very least be angry with Jen for costing them so much money? Perhaps.

But given the satirical nature of the show, I'm not sure if they will spend any more time on the issue unless they are setting up a long running joke where Jen keeps getting into fights with a lot of collateral damage, perhaps in an obnoxiously increasing manner.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or maybe not a joke...maybe something is going on, with somebody triggering her to do reckless things? Culminating in her losing her temper (very uncharacteristically) at the end of the episode?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Oh what the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

TV-show opener redux -Savage She-Hulk
KEVIN's baseball hat
Hulk's son, Skaar!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

@kdmorse Right?

This was not what I was expecting at all and my first reaction is a solid WTF! I get that they were going for some comedy here, but the resolution of the series seems very unsatisfying for me. They built up the entire series focusing on the "blood" thing only to throw it out at the end? Does that mean the blood theft never happened? Also the fact that Todd was the Hulk King was ok for me and the whole intelligencia plot ok as well. That Emil was associated with it was no surprise since I'd thought that his "Princess Silk Feather" explanation was weak. To me it was clear he'd found a way to defeat the inhibitor.

Yeah, imma have to digest this episode but I'd have to say it's not what I expected and my first impressions aren't good. Did we just waste all that time watching something that mostly didn't happen?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Some Internet reviewers are going to be annoyed about the whole fake out of sending Hulk to Sakaar. People thought they were getting another movie introducing Skaar, but nope Bruce just shows up and says oh by the way here’s my son.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

morac said:


> Some Internet reviewers are going to be annoyed about the whole fake out of sending Hulk to Sakaar. People thought they were getting another movie introducing Skaar, but nope Bruce just shows up and says oh by the way here’s my son.


Yeah, that was the least of my problems with the episode. Introducing a new character like that is fine. A movie on that subject would fall more into a drama than an action flick, so I'm good with what they did. So Matt and Jen going to partner up? Maybe as a branch office for Matt's practice?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think Emil was associated with it. He just rents out his lodge and gives motivational speeches for profit. I don't think he was even aware who they were.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

That was some seriously god-awful Teen Titans Go BS.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I need to watch the finale again. I was expecting a big fight at the end, which we didn't get. We did get this serious fourth wall breaking that was kinda fun. Played on what I was expecting and threw that out saying how stupid it was. Then they go back and nothing really happens.

Last week I said it was my favorite episode, because it had superhero stuff. I guess I expected even more with a finale and we didn't get it, but it did have an interesting comment on it. 

Ultimately, I like Marvel stuff, because I like superhero stuff. Hopefully season 2 has more She-Hulk being a superhero. I'll watch it either way.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That was disappointing. I think they outsmarted themselves. The good thing about this season finale is that maybe Jen will appear prominently on Daredevil. Were they a thing in the comics?

If Jen had to wear the inhibitor then why was she She-Hulk as she was entering the courthouse at the end?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> If Jen had to wear the inhibitor then why was she She-Hulk as she was entering the courthouse at the end?


The newscaster explained that due to Todd being revealed as the bad guy, Jen is now off the hook.

Which doesn't really make sense; she still lost control and, well, smashed (I was hoping for some explanation for why Jen was so wildly out of character when she went berserk last week)...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The newscaster explained that due to Todd being revealed as the bad guy, Jen is now off the hook.
> 
> Which doesn't really make sense; she still lost control and, well, smashed (I was hoping for some explanation for why Jen was so wildly out of character when she went berserk last week)...


Because they made her angry. You wouldn't like her when she's angry.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Because they made her angry. You wouldn't like her when she's angry.


Heh, that opening dream sequence was brilliant. It went downhill from there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I watched this series basically just to get the inevitable references but man it started off bad and just got worse. At least each one went by quickly.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I enjoyed the series overall. I think part of it is expectations, people seem annoyed that there wasn't an real overarching A plot. with a clear big bad to be defeated at the end, and three plot twists along the way. I don't expect that out of all of these little filler shows, and have no problem with this one basically being just a lite character centered show. 

Not entirely sure how I feel about the last episode though. I think I'm kinda warming up to it.

Bit if K.E.V.I.N had come down with the voice of GladOS, I would probably still be laughing my ass off. (I checked the credits but could not find it, was there a listing for the voice of K.E.V.I.N? Was it Kevin, or a voice actor? Because it sounded familiar, but I couldn't place it).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I appreciate that they tried to go for something funny and different in the finale, and I really liked when the screen "exited" out to the menu and then Jen climbs through the tile and jumps to the Avengers Assembled tile. And I liked that she called out the writers for always falling back on standard superhero tropes. But I was hoping that once we resumed the episode, there would be a unique climax that was funny and satisfying. Instead, when she got back to the episode, it was like we skipped over the whole climax and everything that might have been funny or exciting or satisfying had been undone.

So I like that they tried, but I think they came up short. Overall it tainted the whole season and left me disappointed.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I watched this series basically just to get the inevitable references but man it started off bad and just got worse. At least each one went by quickly.


Meh, it was just okay. The new Marvel stuff is pretty underwhelming. But with Marvel, the “magic” is when it all comes together. So I am hoping for a big payoff with the new “avengers” movie.
There are rumors that she-hulk, ms marvel and others will cross-over into other marvel movies, so having the backstory will make it more rewarding.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I had fun with the whole series. I didn't really connect with the last couple series, but I liked She-Hulk all the way through.
Ending was pretty wacky, but I was on board.
A couple things:

Here, there is a local coffee shop Fresh Roasted Coffee | Intelligentsia | Illuminating Coffee, spelled differently but now I wonder if they have nefarious dealing... 
Only thing I thought was missing in the finale was Madisynn.
In the ending credits, I was hoping for K.E.V.I.N. to get an Executive Producer credit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I appreciate that they tried to go for something funny and different in the finale, and I really liked when the screen "exited" out to the menu and then Jen climbs through the tile and jumps to the Avengers Assembled tile. And I liked that she called out the writers for always falling back on standard superhero tropes. But I was hoping that once we resumed the episode, there would be a unique climax that was funny and satisfying. Instead, when she got back to the episode, it was like we skipped over the whole climax and everything that might have been funny or exciting or satisfying had been undone.
> 
> So I like that they tried, but I think they came up short. Overall it tainted the whole season and left me disappointed.


Pretty much this. I liked it up to this episode. But this episode fell apart, and while it tried to put itself back together, it didn't fully succeed.

Didn't ruin the series for me (still like it overall), but it also didn't go out on a high note. Good routine; didn't stick the landing.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I did like it. Especially when she mentioned the x-men with a thumbs up and wink to the audience. 

The only thing I wish they did different is when she went back after talking to K.E.V.I.N., that they picked up and resolved that situation on screen instead of off screen. That was a big let down.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked the series overall. Will I watch it again? No.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apparently there was supposed to be 10 episodes originally and the ending was supposed to be very different but they went over budget and had to cut it down to 9 episodes, hence the mess that was episode 9.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I thought it was awesome, and much in line with the comic.

Jen & KEVIN talk about how every Marvel project ends up in a massive CGI fest fight, and everybody is complaining it didn't end in a massive CGI fest fight.

-smak-


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Count me as one who thought the finale was great. For 8 episodes, the show has saying "This is not a typical Marvel show!" and everyone still wanted a typical finale. The opening was great "You don't want to see me when I am angry!". And asking when we are going to see X-Men, thank you Jen! 

Not every movie/show has to have a big earth shattering arc. Sometime, just simple episodic TV is all I need.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

HOLY CRAP!!


That was awesome!!!!!! It had me at the moment it started with the OG Hulk TV show call back... that was so Incredible.!!!!!!! Was hooked the whole time


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

A lot of people (here and youtube reviewers) are giving it credit for not doing the typical marvel big fight ending, but what did they really do? Started the typical marvel big fight ending, stopped it in the middle, made fun of doing the typical marvel big fight ending and then cut to what would be the end of the fight where the police are hauling away the bad guys. Should've ended it last episode with the DD team up, much better episode. 

Now that it's over and everyone is clamouring for something different, looking back at the series (I was in to initially). I would've liked it more if it was actually a lawyer show set up in the MCU and had more episodes in the court with super cases. The shape shifter, immortal and leap frog courtroom scenes were all interesting and would have liked more of that...also someone here mentioned her own issue with that parking garage and property damage, take that case to court.

The show as it is wanted to be different, but also wanted to be the same at the same time and it came out feeling like nothing really happened.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This guy really didn't like She-Hulk









‘She-Hulk’ Was Soulless Garbage, but It Didn’t Have to Be


The latest Marvel series on Disney+ had so much potential, with a great cast and unique premise. Too bad Marvel squandered it and then some, turning out something comically bad.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I liked it, but I totally understand why those that didn't, didn't.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I liked how in the retro intro they made Savage She-Hulk look like Lou Ferrigno in drag


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think they used her body double.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575534561189974017


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I watch all streaming shows with subtitles, and the subtitles spoiled it a little for me. When they were in the writers room and talking about seeing "Kevin," the subtitles wrote it as "K.E.V.I.N." which gave away that it was going to be some sort of AI/Robot/something other than Kevin Feige.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I think they used her body double.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575534561189974017


Interesting how the blouse still almost fits the body double but the pants are calf high on her.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I watch all streaming shows with subtitles, and the subtitles spoiled it a little for me. When they were in the writers room and talking about seeing "Kevin," the subtitles wrote it as "K.E.V.I.N." which gave away that it was going to be some sort of AI/Robot/something other than Kevin Feige.


What a bummer. I thought that was great. When she left the writers room, I was asking myself "did they really put Fiege in the show". And then the actual reveal.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I'm not so sure they used the body double for everything in the OG-style intro. Specifically, the recreated rampage scene from the Female Lawyer Gala where she was flipping the table in her silver gown. She looked uhhh different.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I think they used her body double.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575534561189974017


Exactly the same thing as the 1970s TV show.. Lou Ferigno as the "body double" for Bill Bixby.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> This guy really didn't like She-Hulk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may have hated it, but I’ve seen a similar complaint from reviewers who were mixed or even who liked it. 

Basically the plot, as it was, was a mess. It just was. They admit as much in episode 9, but then pretend that it was on purpose because the “writers” wanted to do a cookie cutter Marvel show. 

Hand waving away poor writing as intentional doesn’t negate the fact that the writing was still bad.

That said I did enjoy it as it was something different, but it wouldn’t be anywhere close to my top 5 Disney+ show list.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I have to speak up, this is one of the reasons I hate coming into threads in TV Talk here recently, the amount of people that thread/show crap is frustrating.
At least so far no one has said this has ruined their childhood 

The frustrating part is that this was never going to be a standard Marvel show, they made that very clear, and so many complaints are that " all Marvel shows are the same template" and this wasn't, and I adored that they called it out in universe.

I saw a complaint about " she just went from talking to K.E.V.I.N. to the next scene with no transition" well yeah, because that was one of the meta conversations they just had when she was asked to "transform off camera because it costs so much" so a cut was super cheap


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Guy Fleegman said:


> I'm not so sure they used the body double for everything in the OG-style intro. Specifically, the recreated rampage scene from the Female Lawyer Gala where she was flipping the table in her silver gown. She looked uhhh different.


Agreed. Much of the OG intro/dream made She-Hulk look more like Ferigno than like she had looked the rest of the series.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> The frustrating part is that this was never going to be a standard Marvel show, they made that very clear, and so many complaints are that " all Marvel shows are the same template" and this wasn't, and I adored that they called it out in universe.


I have no problem with trying something different, but the show didn’t seem to know what it wanted to be. Though part of that is likely do to the production issues with the CGI budget being repeatedly cut after filming started and cutting the season down from 10 to 9 episodes. 

Basically the reason they couldn’t do a big battle episode 9 is not because they didn’t plan to, but because they couldn’t afford the CGI to do so at that point. Some of what was in episode 9 wasn’t far from the truth. 









She-Hulk Writer Talks Budget Constraints And Post-Production Story Changes


Here's how much of She-Hulk's 10-episode story was changed after filming.




www.gamespot.com













She-Hulk: Kevin Feige Reveals Length and Episode Count for the Disney Plus Series - IGN


Kevin Feige tells IGN that Marvel's She-Hulk will have more episodes than either WandaVision or The Falcon and the Winter Soldier.




www.ign.com


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I have to speak up, this is one of the reasons I hate coming into threads in TV Talk here recently, the amount of people that thread/show crap is frustrating.
> At least so far no one has said this has ruined their childhood
> 
> The frustrating part is that this was never going to be a standard Marvel show, they made that very clear, and so many complaints are that " all Marvel shows are the same template" and this wasn't, and I adored that they called it out in universe.
> ...


The opinions of people who didn't like it are just as worthy as those who did like it. I haven't seen thread craps, just opinions of people who didn't think it was all that good. Not everything deserves a medal.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> She-Hulk Writer Talks Budget Constraints And Post-Production Story Changes
> 
> 
> Here's how much of She-Hulk's 10-episode story was changed after filming.
> ...


From that article:


> When budget issues did come to the fore, it required cutting more scenes involving She-Hulk. "Once we got into pre-production and production itself, once somebody had to sit down and start figuring out the cost of everything, it was like every week, I was told, 'Can you cut more She-Hulk scenes? Can you change more She-Hulk scenes to Jen? Can she be Jen in more scenes?'" Gao explains. "Even in post, you know, we had to cut a lot of shots by virtue just because it was She-Hulk."


If having the CGI character on screen was such a problem, it seems like it would have been much easier to just cut all the scenes where she's being Lawyer Hulk. Showing her in the office and in the courtroom as She-Hulk was totally pointless. They should have saved the SH character for when she was going to do something with her powers, not for when she was just doing regular, everyday work.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> If having the CGI character on screen was such a problem, it seems like it would have been much easier to just cut all the scenes where she's being Lawyer Hulk. Showing her in the office and in the courtroom as She-Hulk was totally pointless. They should have saved the SH character for when she was going to do something with her powers, not for when she was just doing regular, everyday work.


If they were able to plan ahead, sure, that would be the way to go. But it sounds like a lot of the budget cutting was done on the fly...


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Budget cuts meant less "Savage She-Hulk" and more "Slutty Jen Walters."

I can live with that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they were able to plan ahead, sure, that would be the way to go. But it sounds like a lot of the budget cutting was done on the fly...


Except the quote from the head writer says, "*Once we got into pre-production and production itself*, once somebody had to sit down and start figuring out the cost of everything, it was like every week, I was told, 'Can you cut more She-Hulk scenes? Can you change more She-Hulk scenes to Jen? Can she be Jen in more scenes?'" Gao explains. 

So it seems like it became known as an issue in pre-production and that should have clued them in that maybe random office scenes with She-Hulk sitting at a desk weren't worth spending the CGI budget on.

Plus, having worked at law firms, I always thought it was a super odd choice for the managing partner who hired her to expect her to be in She-Hulk form all the time in the office. Law firms are generally fairly conservative and wanting a big superhero sideshow walking around the office just seems really strange. I could see if a particular client wanted to meet with She-Hulk then she could change for that meeting, but most lawyers spend the majority of their time in the office just sitting at their desk writing, talking on the phone, etc. The percentage of time actually meeting with clients face-to-face (or even over video conference) is generally very small.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Except the quote from the head writer says, "*Once we got into pre-production and production itself*, once somebody had to sit down and start figuring out the cost of everything, it was like every week, I was told, 'Can you cut more She-Hulk scenes? Can you change more She-Hulk scenes to Jen? Can she be Jen in more scenes?'" Gao explains.


Which suggests that the budget-cutting was going on even when they were in production.

Which is a pretty crappy way to run a show...just establish a budget and stick to it. Don't come in during filming and say "Nope, gotta cut some more." Doesn't really seem like the Marvel way of doing things...I hope that's not a bad sign of the direction they're headed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which suggests that the budget-cutting was going on even when they were in production.
> 
> Which is a pretty crappy way to run a show...just establish a budget and stick to it. Don't come in during filming and say "Nope, gotta cut some more." Doesn't really seem like the Marvel way of doing things...I hope that's not a bad sign of the direction they're headed.


Yeah, I agree it was poorly handled - especially if, as the writer says in that article, her original direction from Feige was they had carte blanche to put in as much She-Hulk as they wanted to.

But my point is that if it became clear, as early as pre-production, that they were going to need to reduce the number of CGI shots, it seems the obvious place to trim would have been the office scenes rather than any outside the office scenes.

Unless Jen working in the office as She-Hulk is something from the comics so they kind of had to keep that in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Unless Jen working in the office as She-Hulk is something from the comics so they kind of had to keep that in.


Well, it was in the TV story...the only reason they wanted her in the firm was because she was a super-hero. Stands to reason they'd want her to be, well, in her super-hero form.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, it was in the TV story...the only reason they wanted her in the firm was because she was a super-hero. Stands to reason they'd want her to be, well, in her super-hero form.


Right, but that's what I said above. If she needs to change into superhero form to meet with clients, that makes perfect sense. But to just be in the office, sitting at her desk, talking on the phone, etc., in that form 100% of the time is really dumb. And apparently really expensive. So extra dumb.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> The opinions of people who didn't like it are just as worthy as those who did like it. I haven't seen thread craps, just opinions of people who didn't think it was all that good. Not everything deserves a medal.


There are ways to do that without just coming in and going " it stinks" which happens far too often in franchise show threads, it's become SOP that folks come in and just vent on how bad it was week after week. A large number of of the complaints in this thread are about how it "doesn't meet expectations" and for a short stand-alone series it's not the best criticism.

IMNSHO this show crapping in this sub-forum has really diminished my desire to come into these threads as of late.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Right, but that's what I said above. If she needs to change into superhero form to meet with clients, that makes perfect sense. But to just be in the office, sitting at her desk, talking on the phone, etc., in that form 100% of the time is really dumb. And apparently really expensive. So extra dumb.


I’m pretty sure having She-hulk sit behind a desk or in a courtroom (or even walking) wasn’t as expensive to make as having her in a fight scene with other CGI baddies. Especially in scenes where you couldn’t see her whole body, like sitting behind a desk.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Wonder how much it cost to get her twerking


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I’m pretty sure having She-hulk sit behind a desk or in a courtroom (or even walking) wasn’t as expensive to make as having her in a fight scene with other CGI baddies. Especially in scenes where you couldn’t see her whole body, like sitting behind a desk.


Well sure, those CGI shots would be less expensive than full-body, full-motion fight scenes. But they're still more expensive than just filming Tatiana sitting at the desk. If cost was an issue, and apparently it was, why waste the CGI budget on sitting behind a desk, even if it is cheaper than other possible CGI shots?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> There are ways to do that without just coming in and going " it stinks" which happens far too often in franchise show threads, it's become SOP that folks come in and just vent on how bad it was week after week. A large number of of the complaints in this thread are about how it "doesn't meet expectations" and for a short stand-alone series it's not the best criticism.
> 
> IMNSHO this show crapping in this sub-forum has really diminished my desire to come into these threads as of late.


I think you are spot-on most of the time but off the mark here. As someone who has criticized the show in the this thread -- I've also been complimentary of it -- I have tried to explain why it wasn't working for me, not just dump on it. So have many others. It's all good fodder for discussion, which is the entire point. In fact, in your only comment post in the thread (I think), you've just offered (really implied) the "I liked it" version of the very thing you are objecting to. I'd be interested to hear why -- not as a challenge, but as a contribution to the discussion and to give us more to think about and hash out.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Test said:


> Now that it's over and everyone is clamouring for something different, looking back at the series (I was in to initially). I would've liked it more if it was actually a lawyer show set up in the MCU and had more episodes in the court with super cases. The shape shifter, immortal and leap frog courtroom scenes were all interesting and would have liked more of that...also someone here mentioned her own issue with that parking garage and property damage, take that case to court.


Creator Jessica Gas said in an earlier interview that they sat down to write what sounded like exactly the show you are asking for, and then realized they didn't know how to write a courtroom show. So they pivoted.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> Basically the plot, as it was, was a mess. It just was. They admit as much in episode 9, but then pretend that it was on purpose because the “writers” wanted to do a cookie cutter Marvel show.
> 
> Hand waving away poor writing as intentional doesn’t negate the fact that the writing was still bad.





morac said:


> I have no problem with trying something different, but the show didn’t seem to know what it wanted to be.


I was going to take probably a couple of paragraphs to write what you summed up in five sentences. I agree. Example: it doesn't really work for a show to literally tell you it is being subversive in not ending with a superhero battle when the entire previous episode was a superhero battle. Or to tell us that having all these heroes coincidentally in one place at the same time is dumb, and then have Bruce show up in the revised ending anyway, and Daredevil literally drop from the sky. I get that the latter is a payoff to Jen asking KEVIN to have him come back, but then is the show trying to be on both sides of the joke? Meta inside of meta? That's Deadpool territory. 

None of those things need be problems but they require a consistency of tone and some groundwork to actually pay off rather than seeming random. I think the show didn't really know how to do that, which has been my main issue with the bulk of the first season. 

All that said, and I've said this before, notwithstanding my general befuddlement with the show, there was stuff to like and that it did well. It handled Jen and Matt so well in the previous episode that it felt natural and fun for them to be sitting at brunch with Jen's family at the end of the finale. I could have watched a whole episode of that, and it made me actually interested in Marvel continuing that relationship as a running plot in their franchises.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I watch all streaming shows with subtitles, and the subtitles spoiled it a little for me. When they were in the writers room and talking about seeing "Kevin," the subtitles wrote it as "K.E.V.I.N." which gave away that it was going to be some sort of AI/Robot/something other than Kevin Feige.


Not the same but related: Benedict Wong was in the credits, and since he had not appeared in the episode, I knew he was going to be in a credit tag. And knowing that, it was pretty easy to predict he would be busting Blonsky out of prison.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Honestly, I enjoyed it. For me this is just a fun show that breaks the fourth wall, and I'm willing to let them go where they want or need to go with that for whatever reasons. It was a fun ride, I like all the actors, and I laughed or at least chuckled a couple times through every episode. 

I agree the subtitles ruined the Kevin surprise. And am I the only one wondering when and why Matt Murdock passed the California bar? But again, it's a silly show so whatever. I'll save my complaints for something truly worthy... like La Brea, lol.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> And am I the only one wondering when and why Matt Murdock passed the California bar?


Well, in the comics universe he spent some time living in San Francisco...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I think you are spot-on most of the time but off the mark here. As someone who has criticized the show in the this thread -- I've also been complimentary of it -- I have tried to explain why it wasn't working for me, not just dump on it. So have many others. It's all good fodder for discussion, which is the entire point. In fact, in your only comment post in the thread (I think), you've just offered (really implied) the "I liked it" version of the very thing you are objecting to. I'd be interested to hear why -- not as a challenge, but as a contribution to the discussion and to give us more to think about and hash out.


Much appreciated... 
I've noticed this behavior more and more recently, it results in a piling on of negativity, the last round of "the finale bites" pushed me over the edge.
In the non-franchise threads it seems that posters are more balanced with their negativity, but the franchise threads have a different attitude IME.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> And am I the only one wondering when and why Matt Murdock passed the California bar?


He was appearing _pro hac vice_, due to the relative rarity of available lawyers specializing in superhero related matters.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, in the comics universe he spent some time living in San Francisco...


Interesting, thank you! I had only googled California and LA. Apparently stories about DD in SF came out in 1972 and 2014. Those stories don't sync with what we've seen on Netflix, which may or may not be MCU cannon, but OK that's one way to explain it.



LoadStar said:


> He was appearing _pro hac vice_, due to the relative rarity of available lawyers specializing in superhero related matters.


Thanks! This would more easily fit into the Netflix backstory, and mentioning those three words sure would have delighted all the courtroom drama nerds out there. But as mentioned above, Gao said they don't know how to write a courtroom show, and this may be a good example. I doubt they consciously avoided either explanation.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> HOLY CRAP!!
> 
> 
> That was awesome!!!!!! It had me at the moment it started with the OG Hulk TV show call back... that was so Incredible.!!!!!!! Was hooked the whole time


I could have written this post. I was grinning like an idiot during the opening.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Here's what broke me a bit, and I get why it might not break everyone.

The MCU, despite being an obvious comic book universe, has thus far done a pretty good job to setup an in-universe cause-and-effect explanation for everything. Everything in the universe feels relatively consistent thus far. They started to add cracks to that when they introduced the concept of the multiverse... but even with the multiverse, they've so far shown that there are clear rules that surround the multiverse(s) and the ability to move between them.

Enter something like this show and particularly the ending to the show. It doesn't seem to jive with any of the rules they've setup. You have a character not just breaking the fourth wall, but hulk smashing it (as she points out) as she actually crawls out of her show, through the Disney Plus menu, and into the "real world" (which isn't really). Yes, it was all sorts of fun, which is why many people will probably have enjoyed it. For me, the part I'm still trying to wrap my brain around, being extremely left brained, is how to correlate it with the generally coherent and consistent rules they've setup for the MCU and the multiverse(s) thus far. Others are more able and willing to not think about things that far, and just chalk it up to a fun TV show and nothing more, and don't really give two craps about whether any of it makes sense in the grand MCU scheme of things.

Although I'm loathe to give DC some credit, this is one of those places where DC's strategy of _not_ having a giant shared "universe" for their movies and TV shows has an advantage. Something like She-Hulk would work well as one of those "ok, that was fun, but there's no need to get it to make sense inside the MCU ." Deadpool, when it comes out, probably is another example.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You have a character not just breaking the fourth wall, but hulk smashing it (as she points out) as she actually crawls out of her show, through the Disney Plus menu, and into the "real world" (which isn't really). Yes, it was all sorts of fun, which is why many people will probably have enjoyed it. For me, the part I'm still trying to wrap my brain around, being extremely left brained, is how to correlate it with the generally coherent and consistent rules they've setup for the MCU and the multiverse(s) thus far.


Simple, she’s also a witch who altered reality 😛 We aren’t advanced enough to understand her high magics so our brains presented it to us in a construct we’d understand. 😂

Alternatively, she had a psychotic break, and hallucinated all the wacky ****.

Alternatively alternatively, it was all a dream sequence and all of season 2 will be a dream just like the writers said


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, THIS is going to mess with a lot of theories about why the season finale was the way it was...


> There’s a simple reason why Madisynn King, She-Hulk‘s breakout original character, didn’t deliver a crowd-pleasing encore in the Disney+ series’ season finale.
> 
> The answer: *the finale was in fact filmed first* and Madisynn had yet even be cast, so there was no predicting the reaction the party girl would receive, let alone once Episode 4 had streamed to the world.
> 
> “She was definitely a favorite character,” She-Hulk: Attorney at Law head writer/exec producer Jessica Gao noted during an in-depth Q&A with TVLine, “but *we wrote the whole season before casting it*.” And as director Kat Coiro separately shared with us, the finale actually was the first episode filmed.


(Why Madisynn Was MIA From She-Hulk Seasynn Finale: 'If I Had Known...')

So... no, it wasn't like they finally got to filming the season finale, ran into budget cuts, and re-wrote the episode, like a lot of people imagined. This was apparently always the way it was going to be.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Well, THIS is going to mess with a lot of theories about why the season finale was the way it was...
> 
> (Why Madisynn Was MIA From She-Hulk Seasynn Finale: 'If I Had Known...')
> 
> So... no, it wasn't like they finally got to filming the season finale, ran into budget cuts, and re-wrote the episode, like a lot of people imagined. This was apparently always the way it was going to be.


Well, what people were imagining was that they had to make cuts while they were filming. Only it's not really people imagining that, since that's what the people who made the show have said.

And while they wrote the whole season first, one can assume that they might have done a little re-writing when it was cut from ten episodes to nine.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, what people were imagining was that they had to make cuts while they were filming. Only it's not really people imagining that, since that's what the people who made the show have said.
> 
> And while they wrote the whole season first, one can assume that they might have done a little re-writing when it was cut from ten episodes to nine.


It seemed like people were imagining them writing and filming the episodes in order... then getting to the writing and filming of episode 9, and finding out that it would be the season finale, and having to make major last-minute re-writes. 

However, if the season was entirely written prior to filming, and the season finale was filmed first, neither of those were the case.... this was, in the end, the season finale they had planned to make, not some last-minute compromise after filming the rest of the show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It seemed like people were imagining them writing and filming the episodes in order... then getting to the writing and filming of episode 9, and finding out that it would be the season finale, and having to make major last-minute re-writes.
> 
> However, if the season was entirely written prior to filming, and the season finale was filmed first, neither of those were the case.... this was, in the end, the season finale they had planned to make, not some last-minute compromise after filming the rest of the show.


The part you are missing is that there aren’t just 2 steps, there’s at least 3: writing, filming and post processing. Most filming isn’t done in the order it’s eventually shown. Changes happen in post. 

For example episode 1 was originally supposed to be episode 8 until it was decided in post to switch that. Even though the episode was already written and filmed at that point the change impacted things as the CGI had to be rushed to be ready by the premiere. 









Marvel Changed the Majority of She-Hulk Episode 1 After Filming


She-Hulk's head writer explained why the show altered its plot slightly ahead of Episode 1.




thedirect.com





She-hulk isn’t added until post, so even if the episodes are written and filmed as expected, the budget can still affect the final release.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

They fixed the Kevin captions. (I just re-watched that with my wife; she was three episodes behind.)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And apparently a more serious (more expensive) ending was filmed but scrapped: 









'She-Hulk' star Tatiana Maslany reveals alternate finale ending that was 'more serious'


Tatiana Maslany reveals that 'She-Hulk: Attorney at Law' almost ended its season with a 'more serious' finale.




ew.com


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So Jen is the most powerful superhero...she has the ability to stop the current reality and change it on the fly.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

The Watcher needs to put her in her own little universe prison


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> From that article:
> 
> If having the CGI character on screen was such a problem, it seems like it would have been much easier to just cut all the scenes where she's being Lawyer Hulk. Showing her in the office and in the courtroom as She-Hulk was totally pointless. They should have saved the SH character for when she was going to do something with her powers, not for when she was just doing regular, everyday work.


It sounds like they didn't think this show through from the very beginning. If you're going to have a show named She-Hulk then you need to have as much She-Hulk as possible. The costs should have been figured out before shooting began.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> So Jen is the most powerful superhero...she has the ability to stop the current reality and change it on the fly.


KEVIN mentioned that they had already closed that exploit, or something. That she wouldn't be able to do it again in the future.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> It sounds like they didn't think this show through from the very beginning. If you're going to have a show named She-Hulk then you need to have as much She-Hulk as possible. The costs should have been figured out before shooting began.


Did you read the article? That's actually what Feige said when they were writing the show, so they felt like they had carte blanche to put She-Hulk in the show as much as they wanted to. But then when it came time to start production, they were told they needed to cut back, which required lots of modifications on the fly.

I wonder if Feige felt like his budget was unlimited when the show was being written, but the realities of the pandemic and investors and the stock market changed the rules so that Feige had to enforce some budget constraints that hadn't been necessary on some of the earlier D+ Marvel shows.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you read the article? That's actually what Feige said when they were writing the show, so they felt like they had carte blanche to put She-Hulk in the show as much as they wanted to. But then when it came time to start production, they were told they needed to cut back, which required lots of modifications on the fly.
> 
> I wonder if Feige felt like his budget was unlimited when the show was being written, but the realities of the pandemic and investors and the stock market changed the rules so that Feige had to enforce some budget constraints that hadn't been necessary on some of the earlier D+ Marvel shows.


Actually, no. I missed this final page of posts when I posted that.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I enjoyed it. Sure, it was nothing like a normal Marvel series. That is a good thing, in my book! So many times I finish watching a Marvel show and it immediately starts blending into all the other similar Marvel stories. So I really liked what they did here.


Pokemon_Dad said:


> They fixed the Kevin captions. (I just re-watched that with my wife; she was three episodes behind.)


Glad you said that, because I thought I had missed something incredibly obvious!


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Loved it all. Loved that it was "different". Yeah its unfortunate that budget and creative issues impacted production and the overall story, but (to me) it was an entertaining romp. Looking forward to a season 2 if they make one.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I could have written this post. I was grinning like an idiot during the opening.


Hopefully Im not Smeeking.... They had a dude play She-Hulk in the Incredible Hulk opening. I really loved that, good callback.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

eddyj said:


> So many times I finish watching a Marvel show and it immediately starts blending into all the other similar Marvel stories. So I really liked what they did here.


Agreed on all points. I've had an especially hard time differentiating them since the multiverse became the front and center storyline. I notice that as the stakes get higher and higher (which seems to mean more and more of the action takes place in fairly obvious CGI outer space), my emotional investment gets lower and lower.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I need to watch the finale again. I was expecting a big fight at the end, which we didn't get. We did get this serious fourth wall breaking that was kinda fun. Played on what I was expecting and threw that out saying how stupid it was. Then they go back and nothing really happens.


I did watch it again and enjoyed it a lot the second time. Now that I knew what to expect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Here's what broke me a bit, and I get why it might not break everyone.
> 
> The MCU, despite being an obvious comic book universe, has thus far done a pretty good job to setup an in-universe cause-and-effect explanation for everything. Everything in the universe feels relatively consistent thus far. They started to add cracks to that when they introduced the concept of the multiverse... but even with the multiverse, they've so far shown that there are clear rules that surround the multiverse(s) and the ability to move between them.
> 
> ...


You must hate Deadpool. And Gwenpool. And Spider Ham. And a whole bunch of Marvel standards that do exactly what they did in the ending here. It’s not unique to the MCU. It is part and parcel of Marvel Comics these days.

Even the Avengers just did a whole story on being a story.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gwenpool is great!

As I've said before, I have no objection to what the She-Hulk show did. I just don't think they pulled it off very well in the finalé.

Which is not to say I didn't like the show...I did. I just would have liked it more if they had done a better job of nailing the landing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

For as many changes as they made to the whole series to cut costs, I thought the show did a pretty good job. Was it perfect? No. But it was still a light, fun show with a good sense of humor.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> You must hate Deadpool. And Gwenpool. And Spider Ham. And a whole bunch of Marvel standards that do exactly what they did in the ending here.


As I noted, they're great fun, and I enjoy them a lot. However, they're not in the MCU (yet), and with they way they've portrayed the "rules" that define the universe/multiverse in the MCU, I don't know that they would "mesh" that well (for me, at least).

As I noted, it's the one rare point where DC's television/movie non-unified universe has an advantage... they can do "out there" things in one show or movie, and not have to worry about it violating "rules" that some other movie(s)/show(s) have setup.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> As I noted, they're great fun, and I enjoy them a lot.


And they're in the Marvel Comics Universe, which has basically the same "rules" as the Cinematic one...


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally got a chance to watch the final two episodes. The appearance of Daredevil was fun. The finale seemed like it was going off the rails, but then the way they pulled it back, with the whole literally stepping out of the frame and going to talk to K.E.V.I.N., was in keeping with the tone of the show.

Was this a one-off? Are we getting another season? Only time will tell, but I hope we get to see more of Jen and She Hulk.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Just watched the last episode. I liked it, supremely silly and touching at the same time. Loved the scene with Matt and Jen's family,

K.E.V.I.N. said "no" to She-Hulk on the big screen, right?

The "Who are you wearing" from the reporter was priceless.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

stevel said:


> K.E.V.I.N. said "no" to She-Hulk on the big screen, right?


He said that, but I think it was an inside joke. She’ll show up one way or another.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> As I noted, they're great fun, and I enjoy them a lot. However, they're not in the MCU (yet), and with they way they've portrayed the "rules" that define the universe/multiverse in the MCU, I don't know that they would "mesh" that well (for me, at least).
> 
> As I noted, it's the one rare point where DC's television/movie non-unified universe has an advantage... they can do "out there" things in one show or movie, and not have to worry about it violating "rules" that some other movie(s)/show(s) have setup.


Deadpool is joining the MCU with the next movie.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> As I noted, it's the one rare point where DC's television/movie non-unified universe has an advantage... they can do "out there" things in one show or movie, and not have to worry about it violating "rules" that some other movie(s)/show(s) have setup.


Hasn't worked out to much of an advantage, though, has it? Black Adam is getting savaged in reviews. What was the last really successful DC movie? 2017's Wonder Woman? Aquaman did well, but with a bigger budget. Maybe Joker, though said to not be in the DCEU.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Deadpool is joining the MCU with the next movie.


Sure. Not there yet.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I was tickled by the DEC VT100 in the opening sequence. I assume the screen image is a special effect, as I don't think any of the VT1XX series could display exactly like this. (Maybe the VT125, but it seems unlikely that they worked up the hardware and software to do that.)


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

stevel said:


> I was tickled by the DEC VT100 in the opening sequence. I assume the screen image is a special effect, as I don't think any of the VT1XX series could display exactly like this. (Maybe the VT125, but it seems unlikely that they worked up the hardware and software to do that.)
> 
> View attachment 76318


While I think one could graphicly get that image on a VT125, the VT125 display was B/W so it could not do the blue(cyan) and white shown in this image....there was an option to attach an external color monitor to a VT125, which should allow one to get that exact image.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

What's especially funny to me about that image is that the faint text above says "Hello web surfer" when what is shown is clearly a BBS-like interface. (The web came into being with NCSA Mosaic in the 1990s, the VT100 was long gone by then.)


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

stevel said:


> What's especially funny to me about that image is that the faint text above says "Hello web surfer" when what is shown is clearly a BBS-like interface. (The web came into being with NCSA Mosaic in the 1990s, the VT100 was long gone by then.)


They probably had a millennial do the graphics. I do however imagine that there were many VT100's lasting into the 90's with some people running Lynx on them to get to the web.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

In the vein of the "tech accuracy" of the past few posts, Legal Eagle did a "legal accuracy" (humorous) review:






--Carlos V.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

That trailer is funny because they are using Madisynn to promote it, now that they know what a hit she was in the show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I found this interesting to see how the scenes looked when filmed compared to the final release.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I found this interesting to see how the scenes looked when filmed compared to the final release.


Odd that they went through all that stuff about mo-cap and behind the scenes and never once mentioned the super-tall actor who played the stand in for She-Hulk. I wonder if maybe they didn't end up needing her very often.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Odd that they went through all that stuff about mo-cap and behind the scenes and never once mentioned the super-tall actor who played the stand in for She-Hulk. I wonder if maybe they didn't end up needing her very often.


The Marvel Studios Assembled episode on She-Hulk dropped today. Haven't watched it yet, but I'll be curious to see what they say (they're usually pretty thorough, given they have an hour to play with).


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Odd that they went through all that stuff about mo-cap and behind the scenes and never once mentioned the super-tall actor who played the stand in for She-Hulk. I wonder if maybe they didn't end up needing her very often.


They did mention her very briefly, about a quarter into the show, but never showed her. They said she was 6-foot-7!

I liked the Assembled episode, noting that it was basically all women putting the show together and everyone was shown to be having fun.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> That trailer is funny because they are using Madisynn to promote it, now that they know what a hit she was in the show.


Yeah. I don’t get the internet love. She was okay. Not quite the Fonz on Happu Days….


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Odd that they went through all that stuff about mo-cap and behind the scenes and never once mentioned the super-tall actor who played the stand in for She-Hulk. I wonder if maybe they didn't end up needing her very often.


They mentioned her in the Assembled video, but made it sound like she was mostly just involved with trying out She-Hulk sized versions of the wardrobe in real life, and also maybe did some blocking.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Marvel Studios Assembled episode on She-Hulk dropped today. Haven't watched it yet, but I'll be curious to see what they say (they're usually pretty thorough, given they have an hour to play with).


See the trailer in my previous post, one page back. Clearly they had a lot of fun making this show, and that helped make the Assembled episode fun too.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> also maybe did some blocking.


That's what a stand-in does. There really isn't a reason to mention her in the context of VFX.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> That's what a stand-in does. There really isn't a reason to mention her in the context of VFX.


I figured they would shoot a lot of the action with the stand-in wearing a mo-cap suit so they could use her movements to model the CGI character, and then have the facial cameras film Tatiana so they could put her face on the CGI model built from the stand-in's movements. But from that video, it looks like they did a lot of things like building platforms for Tatiana to walk on so she'd be the right height, or have her wear a contraption that puts a fake version of her face at the higher level so the computer animators would have the right height reference. Those seem like things you'd do specifically to avoid using the stand in.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The "fake version of her face" was so that the other actors knew where to look when talking to She-Hulk. I did enjoy seeing the tricks they did with elevated ramps (and a booster seat in the yurt!).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stevel said:


> The "fake version of her face" was so that the other actors knew where to look when talking to She-Hulk.


Yeah, it'd be a bit awkward if all the actors were looking at where Tatiana's real face is when she's supposed to be She-Hulk.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, it'd be a bit awkward if all the actors were looking at where Tatiana's real face is when she's supposed to be She-Hulk.


----------

